# Post your De Rosa here!



## brewster

Ok, let's see them....I don't have one yet or I'd be first, but it's on my wish list and hope to soon.


----------



## smokva




----------



## jaxxon

*Just got her this week*

No on the road pics yet, but soon...


----------



## brewster

*OK, boys and girls, It's official...*

I am now a De Rosa fan club member...'04 Merak, 48cm sloping, '04 Campagnolo Chorus 10. I'll have to get some decent photos. I took these in my basement as soon as I was finished building it. Oh, happy day!


----------



## andesman

this is my derosa in bolombolo, colombia...great climbing bike..


----------



## dnalsaam

I have owned quite a few De Rosa bikes. My favorites amongthose still in mycollection are my 35th anniversary and the 2000 Merak used by Roberto Conti.


----------



## dnalsaam

*Roberto Conti Merak*

Here is a photo of the Merak. I have a letter of authentification from Cristiano De Rosa stating that it is indeed the exact bike ridden by Conti for his top 20 placement in the 2000 Tour de France. Cristiano had new handlebar tape applied, as well as new pedals (although he insisted that Conti used Look and not Time as advertised on the forks). I installed a shorter Newton stem (but still have the original.) All the rest is original except for the tires which were originally Michelin.


----------



## brewster

Pure sweetness!! I still have the 1989 (or 90?) De Rosa catalog featuring that white 35th bike. I used to drool over that for extended periods of time.

brewster


----------



## profkrispy

*Rescued from storage!*

I built a surfboard for a guy who had this bike in storage for approx. 15 years. It had been ridden a grand total of 75 miles. The components have recently been upgraded to a mixture of Record and Chorus. Open Pro Wheels w/ Record hubs. A sweet ride!


----------



## Mbikes67

*My De Rosa*

Here's mine, back to steel from Al and carbon and I love it!


----------



## smokva

is it a carbon fork on that molteni primato?


----------



## atpjunkie

*nice pix at those passes*

but why is your hair so perfect and no sweat? methinks you didn't ride said derosa to said locations. you look nowhere near knackered enough


----------



## smokva

atpjunkie said:


> but why is your hair so perfect and no sweat? methinks you didn't ride said derosa to said locations. you look nowhere near knackered enough


The day with a red jersey I climbed Stelvio 2 times (from Bormio and Prato).
Other day with a club jersey I did Mortirolo (Grosio) and Gavia (Ponte di Legno).
There was a plenty of sweat...beleve me...it's just that it can't be seen on those photos. My jersey was all in salt. When climbing Mortirolo I even had my nose bleeding...smudged drops of blood mixed with a sweat can be seen on the jersey if you look closely.
Here are the photos that show it better. Black parts of the jersey on the first pic will give you the right impression of how much sweat there was 

1st pic: http://tinyurl.com/bv67m
2nd pic: http://tinyurl.com/cyrjz


----------



## atpjunkie

*see that 2nd pic looks more what I'd expect*

you look more shot. I must compliment you on your hair. I wish mine looked that good after doing such climbs. the Stelvio and Gavia pix you look fresh as a daisy.


----------



## Barneyhead123

*my new King Xlight*

This is my new King Xlight that I got today...


----------



## smokva

My favorite King color


----------



## DuGast




----------



## CFBlue

brewster said:


> Ok, let's see them....I don't have one yet or I'd be first, but it's on my wish list and hope to soon.


I posted this above, but what the hell. Unfortunately I sold it a few months back to a guy in LA. Hope he's taking good care of it.


----------



## CFBlue

jaxxon said:


> No on the road pics yet, but soon...


Your stoked, I loved my corum.


----------



## orbeamike

*early '80s De Rosa after a complete make over*

Gotta love all that chrome, there is way too much black in today's rigs.


----------



## ritzenflitzer

blue like the sea:

http://www.tourgallerie.de/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-146


----------



## Spunout

DeRosa Duel 2005 #660. Just built before this picture was taken. Looks good, built well (needs a good LBS to chase all of the threads, fabricate a BB guide, find LONG brake mounting bolts). Total mileage: 0. This will be raced, looking forward to it.


----------



## MD80

Mine.


----------



## smokva

Can you give us few words about how that Avant rides 
It is an very interesting fframe...I might get one myself.


----------



## tcrmann

*A V A N T DeRosa*

MD 80 ; n i c e B I C I !!! What size is frameset ; TT , HT , ST , Crank length ETC ?? Weight ?? Let us know how that honey rides / handles !!! Nice build . Check out review on AVANT at ; www.ciclismonline.it C i a o ; www.SpinOdyssey.com


----------



## Guest

orbeamike said:


> Gotta love all that chrome, there is way too much black in today's rigs.



Now THAT is a beautiful bike.

Congrats.


----------



## MD80

tcrmann said:


> MD 80 ; n i c e B I C I !!! What size is frameset ; TT , HT , ST , Crank length ETC ?? Weight ?? Let us know how that honey rides / handles !!! Nice build .


Thanks. Its stable and handles great. The fork does good job smoothing out smaller bumps. The frame itself seems to be as stiff as my S-Works e5. Its quite beefy around the bottom bracket. I cant seem to flex it(I'm 140 lbs). Climbs good and navigating through curvy down hill at 47 mph is no problem. Frame is 46cm and I am using 172.5mm crankset and it weighs in at 15.8 lbs with the pedals . Other measurements can be found on DeRosanews.com.


----------



## Guest

My De Rosa.

Columbus SLX, mostly Campy Super Record.


----------



## smokva

Beautiful!!!
I always liked steel De Rosa bikes in Molteni colors.


----------



## KeithNYC

Toomany-

That is absolutly perfect. Wow.

-Keith


----------



## Mattman

*Here's mine....what to do.....opinions?*

This is mine, it's great except just a tad small. I'm trying to decide if I should sell it or build it up as a fixie. For the shorter rides I do fixed, I could live with the slightly short top tube.
Ideally I love to swap it to someone for a slightly larger frame. Either a DeRosa or Pinarello in like a 60 or 61 would be ideal. This is a 57 or 58, it's supposed to be the first model and second frame ever produced with SLX tubing, I don't know the exact year or model. around 79 or 80 I think. I love to hear thoughts about it and any help with an exact ID would be great. 

I'm having trouble getting the pic of the whole frame on, it had bushes in the background causing the file to be too big. I'll try to add a pic later.


----------



## caterham

The thin contoured cable braze-on and Columbus SLX tubeset would indicate the bike was built after 1983. The braze-on's used on the earlier Professionals and Linea Aerodynamicas were barrel shaped with a central groove.Lovely, btw.
Anxious to see some more pics, particularly any that detail the chainstays,rear dropouts, fork crown and bottom bracket shell.


----------



## Cat 3 boy

*Old Skool Merak*

My favourite De Rosa colour scheme


----------



## bestT

*My King*

My 4th DeRosa, 2 steel bikes in the '80s, a Planet, and now the King.


----------



## smokva

Very nice, but I would change that TIME stem and white saddle


----------



## Foldingbike

*Giro D'Italia*











1997 Giro D'Italia, with the Team Gerolsteiner colors. Since the photo, I've changed the "Fruit Stripe Gum" bar tape. Shimano 600. Sweet ride, although the gearing is getting a little rough on my aging knees. Bob


----------



## caterham

Hi Mattman,

I must have missed when you posted the additional pics of your bike.
Just curious- Are the chainstays oval or diamond shaped in cross section? I'm not sure exactly what year the cutoff was but the Diamante stays were a DeRosa trademark and would indicate an earlier frameset . I know that the Diamante stay was used at least until around 84 or 85 . A Gita/DeRosa product catalogue from 1987 shows the framesets being produced with the oval chainstays.


----------



## mybikeshop

<CENTER>
This is my new 2006 DeRosa Avant and me. <P>
Her name is Mia Aniela. I put 1007 miles on her in the first nine days. <P>
Last Friday I did 218 miles. She rides like a dream.








<P>







<P>







<P>
I also have a 1983 DeRosa Trophee' Super Prestige built up as a Fixed gear.<P>
<?CENTER>


----------



## orbeamike

Mattman said:


> This is mine, it's great except just a tad small. I'm trying to decide if I should sell it or build it up as a fixie. For the shorter rides I do fixed, I could live with the slightly short top tube.
> Ideally I love to swap it to someone for a slightly larger frame. Either a DeRosa or Pinarello in like a 60 or 61 would be ideal. This is a 57 or 58, it's supposed to be the first model and second frame ever produced with SLX tubing, I don't know the exact year or model. around 79 or 80 I think. I love to hear thoughts about it and any help with an exact ID would be great.
> 
> I'm having trouble getting the pic of the whole frame on, it had bushes in the background causing the file to be too big. I'll try to add a pic later.


My Yellow DeRosa Prefessional model is just about the same vintage (came with pat '81 derailleur) as yours. It had the same paint scheme before I had it completely redone with more chrome. It however came with an SL sticker, how do you tell yours is an SLX? Does it have a tubing sticker?

My yellow DeRosa is posted above.

Orbeamike


----------



## Guest

orbeamike said:


> My Yellow DeRosa Prefessional model is just about the same vintage (came with pat '81 derailleur) as yours. It had the same paint scheme before I had it completely redone with more chrome. It however came with an SL sticker, how do you tell yours is an SLX? Does it have a tubing sticker?
> 
> My yellow DeRosa is posted above.
> 
> Orbeamike


Mine has a sticker which just says Columbus.

I sent the serial number to De Rosa and asked them to tell me the tubing and build date.

Got an answer the next day.


----------



## Flyingsquid

My De Rosa Dual.....


----------



## davidlemon

*mine...*

neo primato...


----------



## Paris_Metro

*De Rosa King at 2006 LOTOJA*

Here is a picture of my baby at LOTOJA; a fairly big 206 mile bike race through scenic Jackson Wyoming. The highlight of the event wasn't cycling however; I was lucky enough to meet Sasquatch at a local shop. He borrowed a cup of sugar from me. You can always count on a big foot to pay it forward. Enjoy and Godspeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paris_Metro

*'85 Touring De Rosa*

This girls racing days are over but she still has plenty of ride left in her.


----------



## jmeloy

*New Dual!*

Just got it and am starting to build it up....... will post again when done!
-Jeff


----------



## OldDog1

Another one for the list...


----------



## snhrider

My 2003 Merak


----------



## colint

*Avant with Record*

De Rosa Avant, full carbon record, campag eurus wheels, Time monolink carbon stem, 3T Biomorphe bars, SLR kit carbon saddle


----------



## caterham

*1979 DeRosa Professional SL*

purchased new and pretty much as I'd originally built it up- my baby of nearly 28 years


----------



## frecciaceleste

Nice, I had one similar to yours except it was a 1975 in pearl orange and pantagragh hearts on the large chainring.


----------



## velocipede

*bad pics of a great bike*

serial #21


----------



## ibhim

The Avant has to be the best looking "affordable" bike around and is leading my top 3. (Bianchi and Moots being the other). Hearing how well it rides will only make the decision worse. The two biggest concerns wiht the Avant that I have are 1) sizing/geometry/fit and 2) no LBS which could resolve that issue. Amazingly, per Derosa's dealer search, there are no LBS in Florida with the closest being in Virginia, Mississippi, and Peurto Rico. It may be cheaper to fly to NY (or PR) than driving to VA or MS. Those FL dealers with DeRosa frames, appear to be the prior distributor's stock. That leaves me with online - CBike, R&A, and Wrenchscience - as the most viable options.

Now comes sizing. Typically, my best fit is on a 56/57 traditional frame (or M/L on compact Merlin/Lightspeed). Avant goes 55 then skips to 58. I think you can see the delima that keeps me from mailorder.

Does anyone know of any line of competing bikes that would be a good proxy for fitting to a DeRosa Avant? I have tried comparing geometry charts but some measures (like seatpost angle) are not measure in the same place. DeRosa does it at the seatpost/topbar (sloping-not virtual) while virtually everyone else uses lower seatpost virtual parallel to ground. Additionally, DeRosa leaves off other data such as headset angle and fork rake. It is frustrating!


----------



## dnalsaam

Caterham, That is a sweet bike! When did you swap out the saddle?


----------



## Marz

*My first Italian bike*

Last night I rode an Italian bike for the first time. My De Rosa Merak had just been completed and I took her for her first ride. It was only up the street but it felt very comfortable and rode like nothing I'd ever ridden before. Which stands to reason as until now I'd been riding my Hillman 531C steel bike at 22lbs. So I swapped the Protons and the chain (easy with a Connex link) from the Hillman and took her out for a 1km shakedown ride. Wow.

Here she is:


----------



## brewster

Sweetness!!!! Where did you score the De Rosa chain protector? I might have to get one of those.

brewster


----------



## Marz

*Chainstay protector*

Thanks Brewster.

The chainstay protector, well, I mentioned it to you in the PM I sent you because although mine came with the frameset, it was moulded inside out! I don't know why De Rosa's quality control let it go that way. It was going to be impossible to fit so I flattened it under some heavy books and stuck it down although it kept coming unstuck at the edges on the inside of the stay. I've stuck those edges down temporarirly with electrical tape and also have sent De Rosa an email asking for a properly moulded replacement. As I bought it new at a firesale auction I'm not sure how they'll respond. That was two days ago and I'm not expecting a quick response.

A few frustrations in the build. The new Chorus front brake pad mounts (?) don't sit parallel to the rims. I expect I'll need to bend them in, I've never had that before. Could it be a faulty unit?

And I used a cable cutter I bought from Probikekit to cut the outer cables. Some have deformed and not cut cleanly even though I tried to shape them back to round. So the rear brake cable has some rub which is annoying and will probably wear prematurely. Do I need an expensive Park cable cutter for cleaner cuts or am I doing it wrong?

I hope some of this makes sense.

Final whinge. When I 'post reply' on this forum it starts loading all the pictures and replies on the page and takes awhile to load completely. Does any one know if this is normal? Sorry about all the questions but as you can see I don't have a lot of posts to my name.

Marz.


----------



## brewster

Campy brakes have an orbital adjustment feature between the brake arms and the brake pads, so even if things don't line up parallel to the rims from the start, you can fix that. Loosen the allen bolt on both brake pads, squeeze the caliper closed so the pads sit flush on the rim in the location you want them and then tighten the pads. This might be easier with two people, as it's hard to hold the caliper closed and steady while you tighen it down. The pads want to move around.

I just cut the cable housing with some heavy wire cutters. If you cut in between the metal spiral portion of the housing, it won't deform the shape of the opening. Then I take a metal file and take off the sharp point you're left with and trim up the plastic outercasing with some scissors. Just make sure you don't have part of the housing interfering with the path of the cable to cause friction...you'll have poor performance with your brakes.

Use the Quick Reply feature at the bottom of a thread. You can see the message you're replying to and it doesn't reload all the photos in the thread.

brewster


----------



## Marz

Thanks Brewster,

You're a one-man help desk and these forums are the best resource ever. Sometimes I wonder how the LBS can stay in business, what with online bike shops and self-wrenching. I can't imagine what it would be like trying to trouble-shoot without RBR or the internet

Marz.


----------



## Hardtail

Here's my Avant, I have only a couple hundred miles on it so far but it rides really great.It does absorb the small stuff quite nicely and the super beefy bb is quite stiff DH is super stable. I had a Colnago Extreme-C before and this bitk rides at least as good and is much more stable.
Apologies for the MTB pedals but one of my road pedals broke so it was these or don't ride. I still need to cut the steer tube (I wanted to make sure were I wanted it before cutting) and for some reason it has 170 cranks which I will change out pretty soon to 172.5.


----------



## Pewe

*De Rosa Vision 2003*

Here's my De Rosa Vison from 2003. It got a mix of Chorus/Record, Ksyriums, Thomson post and stem, Michelin Pro Race, Deda Magic bar, Flite TT. Very nice bike: quick and responsive. And the finish is incredible! BTW: I'm cutting the steerer soon! /Patrik from Sweden


----------



## caterham

around 86


----------



## DaveT

My wife and I on our rented Avants in Italy.


----------



## dudeonwheels

*My De Rosa Protos*

Hey guys, this is my De Rosa Protos. It rides like a dream, had it custom-built to fit me. Cheers.


----------



## caterham

looks pretty serious,dude!


----------



## dudeonwheels

Thanks.


----------



## kjmunc

*Primato EL/OS*

Just finished building my 62cm De Rosa Primato. I know some will sneer at DA on one of Ugo's masterpieces, but I had a spare gruppo and no budget for a new Record build. Maybe one day....

As for the ride, I bought this bike to complement my Merckx MX Leader and basically act as the light cruiser to the Merckx's battleship ride characteristics. It's amazing how much less the De Rosa weighs, but still gives a solid and smooth ride. I'm pretty psyched to have both bikes in my stable and will be putting in many miles on both.


----------



## Nitemare

Hi all from a sunny Northern Ireland!!!

Here are my two De Rosa's for you to see.

A Titanio Ti2 and a Corum.

Both equipped with Campagnolo Record, Mavic wheels, Selle Italia SLR saddles and Continental GP4000 tyres.

Hope you like?

Nitemare :thumbsup:


----------



## venseben

This is my Merak. Planning to change it with the new King3.









Greetings from Frank, Denmark


----------



## Marz

Hi Venseben, Cool bike. What size is your Merak?


----------



## venseben

Hi Marz. I think its´ a size 53 in the slope version. In non slope i think its´ a 54.

Frank


----------



## venseben

Nice bike - cool colour.

Venseben


----------



## Marz

Thanks Venseben. Can't wait to see the King 3


----------



## velodog

It's been crashed a number of times so it's kinda a work in progress.


----------



## velodog

*maybe now*

The black ones been crashed a few times and pices and parts have been replaced and changed. The red one is all original except for the after market replacement hoods. Those Simplex shifters on the red one really bring the ease to shifting!


----------



## clubrider1

DeRosa lovers. I got word from an e-mail that there will be a KILLER DEAL on a DeRosa King X-light frame, fork, seat post, and headset on www.steepandcheap.com at around 9:00 am through 12:00pm Mountain time USA. (12-20-07 only!)

This site is kind of weird the pricing is unbelievable! These are set to go up for 40% off retail! For a full carbon DeRosa! These should go fast, so if you are into these I would check the site out ASAP. It is one deal at a time until it sells out!

Cheers - Club Rider!


----------



## cacofonix

Nitemare, can I ask you the sizing of your Titanio Ti2; is it a 56 or 57cm? Can I ask you how tall you are, and your inseam if you know it?

Lastly does the Titanio Ti2 have stickers or sprayed on logos?

The reason I ask is that I have just bought a 55cm Ti2 and I'm not sure I've got the right size frame.


----------



## Nitemare

@ cacofonix (Asterix the Gaul fan no doubt??)

My Titanio is a 55cms too!

I'm 177cms tall (5'10") with an inside leg of 83cms (33").

The Titanio has stickers rather than sprayed logos (due to Titanium building process).

Hope this helps?

Nitemare :thumbsup:


----------



## cacofonix

Thanks for the prompt reply, please see mine attached; I'm 5ft 11, 85cm inseam.


----------



## Nitemare

Very nice cacofonix. You'll just love it, very responsive and great handling on descents too.

Have fun,

Nitemare


----------



## cacofonix

Nitemare, what length stem do you have on the Ti2?


----------



## Nitemare

Cacofonix,

Deda Zero 100 12.0cms stem with Deda Newton 46cms bars.


----------



## cacofonix

Ahh, so you're a bit of a knuckle scraper too... I'm changing to a 12cm Deda Newton, wanted to check it wouldn't look silly, and the Zero looks very fine in the polished metal.


----------



## Nitemare

Measurements:
•	Middle skewer	to	Top of handlebars	59cms
•	Centre of stem	to	Centre of stem 12cms
•	Tip of saddle	to	Back of stem 41cms
•	Tip of saddle	to	Centre of stem 55cms
•	Tip of saddle	to	Back of Ergo Lever 68cms
•	Crank centre	to	Top of saddle 74cms
•	Crank centre	to	Centre of Top tube	55cms
•	Crank centre	to	Top of frame 58cms


Cacofonix,
Above are all the measurements of my set-up (saddle is an Selle Italia SLR), which may be of use for you?

Nitemare


----------



## cacofonix

Sorry about the knuckle scraper comment; I have an SLR on order on the strength of the way your bike looks, should encourage me to spend less time in the saddle.


----------



## Nitemare

_Sorry about the knuckle scraper comment_

No probs at all, made me laugh!!  

Are you going for the SLR Carbon shell model, like mine? If so it *DOES* take some getting use to :blush2: that's why I choose the SLR Kit Carbon for the Corum!!

http://www.selleitalia.com/eng/index.html

Nitemare 

PS Where in the world are you? I'm in Northern Ireland (Belfast) with 4 inches of snow today!!!


----------



## cacofonix

I've chosen the 135g one, which I think is the carbon kit one, ouch. I'm in London with no snow, though forecast, but hoping it stays clear so I can take this bike out onto the North Downs for it's first ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nitemare

Good choice of saddle very comfortable!

Have fun tomorrow, there's no way I'll be venturing out onto roads, probably go Mt bike it!!

Nitemare


----------



## toonraid

Caco - also from london, well as well as a few others I happen to call home due to complicated life. Anyway on to my question - Where is south Downs, I am looking for decent pasturing grounds for my bike - i mainly do the loop at regents park as its only a couple of minutes away from my flat, Richmond park is another patch I visit on some weekends and when really energetic I go to visit friends in Esher or Inlaws in Oxford.

BTW great looking bike - detailed review always welcomed just make sure you let us know what your previous bike was (or the others you test rode) for reference - great wheelset I have the same, bombproof and brilliant music when coasting (probably annoying as hell for the rider in front of you!).


----------



## JIDonald




----------



## Marz

*Yellow De Rosa Merak*

I've updated my De rosa since I built it last April. After riding it constantly the last six months I've changed the saddle, tyres and seatpost as I've got used to riding it and stretching more.

New red San Marco Aspide bought from Richard Sachs after looking for a white Regal for the steel bike. The previous saddle was a Serfas Stinger bought on Ebay and suffered from uneven rails. I had a pain in the shoulder that iI had manipulation for until I discovered that the right rail was higher than the left. Threw it away.

Vittoria Open Evo Corsas replaced the Rubino Pros, wow the only way to go, heaven.

Set back Thomson replacing non setback. 

Also Deda stem cap to finish the whole thing off.


----------



## Nitemare

Hi Marz,
Very smart that one!! First Merak I've seen in yellow, looks better in the flesh so to speak.

Finding that Deda cap was hard for me to finish my two De Rosa's off, though well worth the effort for perfection.

Have fun,

Nitemare:thumbsup:


----------



## Marz

Thanks Nitemare. I found the Deda cap at Totalcycling in Northern Ireland. What you can't find on Probikekit is usually available at Totalcycling.


----------



## Nitemare

Its mad I know but Total Cycling is only 10 miles from my house here in Belfast!!!

They used to be a small (really really small) place in town called Ballyclare and now they're one of the UK's largest internet bike part suppliers!!!

Glad you to see local suppliers getting a turn.

Nitemare:thumbsup:


----------



## Marz

Right under your nose, eh?. I've spent over a thousand dollars at TC buying groupsets and the last of the Campagnolo Proton wheels that are on my bike, but their shipping to Australia is much more expensive than PBK.

I'd love ride a Corum but I've never even seen one here in Melbourne. OTOH I don't think any one here has a 2004 Merak HF, let alone a yellow one.


----------



## Nitemare

Well Marz if you ever happen to appear over her in "Norn" Northern Ireland, then your more than welcome to try mine!!!

Have fun,

Nitemare


----------



## Marz

Thanks, by your measurements I'd only need to drop the seatpost down 1cm.

Same to you if you're ever in Melbourne.


----------



## suvacrew

*Derosa Planet and Avant*

The Planet has been my trusty steed for many years of Triathlon..always cranking beneath 215LBS of Polynesian thighs, but is now getting tired. All DA, and yes I have received years of remarks for having DA on Italian craftsmanship, but who's bike is it anyway? This has helped me set PRs in triathlon by allowing me overcome my running by attaining sub 1 hour 40Ks. HED3, Spin Spox (training only) with some ZIPP 404s reserved for race day and combo'd with HED3 depending on distance, terrain and wind.
The Avant is the replacement for the Planet...as my bones can't take the jarring of Aluminum on a country road any more, and a fractured hip from car vs bike, just doesn't get the same range of motion. DA all around and swap my Planet wheels through. Deda Synapsi Bars allow you to garner some aero positions and a plethora of hand positions. Fizik, FSA Cranks and the sturdy DA TT rings. This bike is the most comfortable I've had since steel and the first CF I have trounced and doesn't feel like a cooked gluten free noodle.
As we all know, when you have the nice Italian rides, people always have a question.
Cheers.


----------



## smokva

I don't know what has happened with my pictures on 1st page (guess server lost it) so I'll have to repost some of my favorite pics with my bike


----------



## suvacrew

Clearly those are some stout climbs and you're a Campy man!! A DeRosa at home.
Cheers


----------



## Marz

Great, Smokva. I really missed those photos and I love your Team, beautiful in its simplicity and obviously a great ride for an all-aluminium bike. You should post a ride report because all-aluminium bikes get such bad reviews.

Welcome back.


----------



## brewster

Hey Mario. I like what you've done with your Merak. :thumbsup: I said I was going to post some shots of mine with a red flavor and realized I never did. Here it is. However, after seeing yours, I like the red tape and yellow tire look. It's currently sitting as a bare frame at the moment, but it's due for a rebuild soon. 

brewster


----------



## Marz

Thanks Brewster. On first sighting I thought it was my bike. Great to hear that you'll give it a new lease of life soon.

We must have the only yellow Meraks around. I remember a poll of sorts judging Merak anthracite colour most popular but I love the yellow. And the bike is a dream to ride on Vittoria's Open Evo Corsa tyres. It rides like my steel bike.


----------



## Broroad

*My new Avant*

Whatcha all think...Im torn on the bar tape color. I had red tape and it looked great but think the blue is a better match. All record 'cept the bottle cages, Chorus, and the brakes are ZeroG.


https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2383/2344269158_2a1af0dde5_b.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2241/2344270398_5ba0683b50_b.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2361/2344271692_dd524e16c1_b.jpg

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/2344272814_8c612d1d12_b.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2179/2343443451_5f131767ee_b.jpg


----------



## Marz

That works, plays off the blue in the frame or you could even have that classic colour, white.


----------



## suvacrew

*Zero Gravs Nice on the Avant*

Nice set-up, and the Zeros, they look great....I'm going to go that route too. Local guy had his DA brakes anodized blue and they just "pop". What size is the frame? 
Cheers.


----------



## zmudshark

Not mine, my wife's. Yeah, it sucks to be her:


























PS--The saddle is going as soon as the Regal comes in.


----------



## JIDonald

Why does it suck to be her?


----------



## zmudshark

[sarcasm] because everyone knows that Cobalto's suck[/sarcasm]


----------



## barry1021

*If you actually*



JIDonald said:


> Why does it suck to be her?


knew Zmud, then you would know why....  


You shudda let me take those ugly brakes to the recycle center Zmud, they just don't fit that bike at all. And what are you doing with such an old bike anyway? Doesn't Mrs Zmud at least deserve a nice shiny carbon fiber steed??

b21


----------



## zmudshark

That's it, no more biscotti for you!

Wait, maybe I should arrange a double batch to be delivered...

Prepare to hurt bad, old man!


----------



## roadmoggy

Heres my dual, was'nt keen on the colour at first but its grown on me for defo, she rides like a dream and climbs like a mountain goat, it has chorus groupo, speedcific hubs with niobium rims, deda newton bars and stem, arione saddle and conti grand prix 400s tryes.


----------



## jmilliron

larger sized pics on my account:
https://flickr.com/photos/milliron


----------



## smokva

roadmoggy said:


> Heres my dual, was'nt keen on the colour at first but its grown on me for defo, she rides like a dream and climbs like a mountain goat...


She should ride better than a Dream....Colnago Dream


----------



## kaliber

*King 3*

I've been perusing the De Rosa bike p*rn and decided to add a few photo's of my King 3. 

This is the last bike that my lifestyle co-ordinator (read wife) will let me buy for a while, so I made it worthwhile. It's decked out with Campag Record, Campag Shamal Ultra wheels, SLR Ti saddle, Deda Zero 100 Corsa stem (Ti version) and Deda Newton handlebars.

Weight is 6.7kg with pedals. For metric challenged ppl, that's 14.77lbs.

Enjoy!

View attachment 122085


View attachment 122086


----------



## smokva

Kaliber...give us a word or two about how it rides.


----------



## kaliber

*King 3*

How does she ride? Well. Firstly, I am 68kg (150lb), so not a big gear masher by any stretch of the imagination.

As you would expect from a bike weighing 6.7kg it accelerates like a Ferrari. Response is immediate and climbing is a real joy, however, steering is not twitchy. The bottom bracket is very stiff and there is plenty of carbon around it. 

The ride is fantastic, up there with my Colnago Master Piu in terms of comfort (yes, a classic steel frame). It's very smooth, and surprisingly, the integrated seatpost doesn't seem to exacerbate road vibration. I've found the feeling of the geometry to be rather relaxed, which is surprising considering that the seat angle is 74 degrees.

There is 3cm of adjustment for the seatpost, which is handy for resale....if you ever decide to sell...which I doubt.

If you'd like to know anything else, or see photos of any specific part of the bike, just let me know.


----------



## enac

Sweet Ride!!!!

1. Do you have a photo looking down over the top tube? I am interested in seeing the graphics. Red carbon/stripe??
2. How hard was it for you to decide the color? If so, what was your second choice??

I am on the verge of ordering one. I can't decide color. I like silver and matt black. I also am contemplating getting an Idol instead. What are the pluses and minuses between each frame. What frame is more comfortable?? Which is the better climber??


----------



## kaliber

*King 3*

See attached photo for a top tube view.

Q: How hard was it for you to decide the color? If so, what was your second choice??

A: My top choices were also matt black and silver. I went with the silver because I loved the colour combination, and if you're vain, the frames paintwork provide a plethora of colour choice in terms of handlebar tape, saddle and tyre, etc choice. IMHO the matt black constrains you to rather limited choices.

I initially looked at the Idol, but I've liked the King frames since the day they were released. The Idol lost out to the King for the following reasons:
1. Weight - it's about 200g heavier than the King.

2. Looks. I think the Idols curved tubing (top tube and rear stays) will date rather quickly. I like it now, but I think in a few years it will show it's age. Whereas the King looks beautiful. It's a classic design with a few modern twists (integrated seatpost, curvy forks etc).

3. Materials. The King has a much higher grade of carbon.

In terms of ride quality... I can't comment. There isn't a De Rosa distributor in Australia, so I had to order blind off the net. 

View attachment 122319


----------



## Mici

*de rosa team 2008*

this is how my derosa is gonna look like. I think i will have em in about one week.


----------



## enac

Can you see the carbon weave in the black lines on the top tube or are they painted?


----------



## kaliber

The black lines are painted, but the King 3 and De Rosa logos are stencils only, so the Carbon weave is visible.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hardtail said:


> Here's my Avant, I have only a couple hundred miles on it so far but it rides really great.It does absorb the small stuff quite nicely and the super beefy bb is quite stiff DH is super stable. I had a Colnago Extreme-C before and this bitk rides at least as good and is much more stable.
> Apologies for the MTB pedals but one of my road pedals broke so it was these or don't ride. I still need to cut the steer tube (I wanted to make sure were I wanted it before cutting) and for some reason it has 170 cranks which I will change out pretty soon to 172.5.



From a man in the know! So you've had a Colnago C50 Extreme C costing about £1000 more (for the frame only) and your baby Avant rides just as well and is more stable! I'll have some of that and save meself a grand.....what else does it do better or comparable?:thumbsup:


----------



## cking17

*De Rosa Heaven*

"I came to the gates of Heaven and........... it was closed!"

My fault for finally getting there late on a Saturday afternoon. I'm going back later this year and promise to bring back some porn/eye candy - as was originally intended during this trip last April.


----------



## enac

2002 Merak


----------



## suvacrew

SO....there's a story here.
First off, are you better off than the bike? Was it the result of a scorned woman with a sledge hammer or a losing battle with a car? Please tell.


----------



## kjmunc

*ouch....*

I don't see any torn bar tape or other scuffs, so hopefully this was a car-meets-immovable-object-without-rider accident. 

Do I see a claim tag dangling near the headtube? Was this an in-shop accident? I'd hate to be that shop if that's the case!


----------



## suvacrew

*Nice observations Colombo*

Seriously, some good insights from the Pic. It is interesting that there is minimal trauma to the peripheral, and I wonder if it was backed over.
I'm sure the story will come out. What a shame..and the last year the Merak was all aluminio.


----------



## venseben

*My new Idol*

Here it is. My new Idol. Rides like a dream.










The rest of the pictures are here
https://picasaweb.google.dk/venseben/DeRosaIdol

Greetings from Denmark

Venseben


----------



## draftdodger

Wow--- love your bike. What size is the frame?


----------



## venseben

Thanks - its a size 54.

Frank


----------



## Mici

derosa team 2008


----------



## enac

Nice bike mici! What size, and how does it ride and handle.


----------



## enac

venseben said:


> Here it is. My new Idol. Rides like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pictures are here
> https://picasaweb.google.dk/venseben/DeRosaIdol
> 
> Greetings from Denmark
> 
> Venseben


Hey Venseben,

When you posted pictures of your De Rosa Merak, you stated that you were going to replace it with a King 3. You obviously chose the the Idol instead. What were your reasons, if you don't mind me asking. Just curious, cause I struggled over the King3/Idol, and eventually ordered a King 3 (still waiting). Love your bike.


----------



## JorgeV

Im from Costa Rica, this my baby, a Team with Campy Carbon Chorus, and Mavic Cosmos, Seat Post Dura Ace. is great bike... congrats for De Rosa Owners...


----------



## sneyer

*Replica '73*

Here is my De Rosa Replica '73.


----------



## thedips

damn my mouth just watered on all these pics thanks for sharing... between these and the rock racing derosas... makes me want one even more..


----------



## Guest

My latest De Rosa.

An Original Primato.

Columbus EL/OS tubing.


----------



## barry1021

*Drool!*



sneyer said:


> Here is my De Rosa Replica '73.


Toomany has one of these Molteni beauties too. Sweet!!

b21


----------



## barry1021

*You would think*

that now that you have the garage door working again, you would put it to use!! THose pix do not BEGIN to do that bike justice.....just closed the deal on its pearl white twin...

b21


----------



## barry1021

Well it hasn't arrived yet, but its a done deal, so I feel like I can post it, I am very excited. 56cm Pearl Neo Primato. Currently set up as a fixie but will be a 9 speed with chorus shiny bits. After riding Toomany's I cannot wait. It's a De Rosa repaint, and its almost perfect. THanks Zmudshark for finding it for me, we will find you one soon, hopefully in blue. Pix also hosted by Zmud (he does it all!!)

http://picasaweb.google.com/ypsibikes/Derosa

b21


----------



## nickb4

Barry - WOW!


----------



## barry1021

nickb4 said:


> Barry - WOW!


My feeling exactly Nick, and my first ELOS frame--I already know how it rides becasue I rode Toomany's last week. It's is comfortable and responsive and lighter than the horde of Merckxes I have accumulated, hence the sale of the Telekom and maybe one other frame. I am not Toomanybikes, but I have too many bikes!!

b21


----------



## zmudshark

Barry, I would think the Merckx Pista will be for sale soon, now that you have a Primato fixie


----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


> Barry, I would think the Merckx Pista will be for sale soon, now that you have a Primato fixie


I don't think I am ready to climb out of Bartlett Lake or do Father Kino on a fixie, Zmud. The Merckx fixie stays in MA, this baby goes to the desert.....

b21


----------



## redxj

barry1021 said:


> -snip- Thanks Zmudshark for finding it for me, we will find you one soon, hopefully in blue. Pix also hosted by Zmud (he does it all!!)


Technically, I tipped Zmud off to it after seeing in on the FGG. I know he is looking for one and it looked to be around his size (but, too big in the end). Good to see it will be going to a good home. I love fixed gears and have many, but that bike needs GEARS and preferably of the Italian variety. 

Barry, I would love to see some pics of your Merckx Pista if you have any and wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## barry1021

redxj said:


> Technically, I tipped Zmud off to it after seeing in on the FGG. I know he is looking for one and it looked to be around his size (but, too big in the end). Good to see it will be going to a good home. I love fixed gears and have many, but that bike needs GEARS and preferably of the Italian variety.
> 
> Barry, I would love to see some pics of your Merckx Pista if you have any and wouldn't mind sharing?


Well then thanks to you too, it is a great find, I guess that I am fortunate that Zmud rides a smaller bike. Here is a link to the unfinished Pista. It's differnt but it rides like a dream. Still have to finish it up....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1646920#post1646920


b21


----------



## MarcoL

*De Rosa King*

That is mine De Rosa!!!


----------



## suvacrew

*De Rosa Avant STOLEN along with Scott Spark MTB*

In Lafayette Ca just east of San Fran, My home garage was burglarized while I was HOME!! 4pm July 28th. They also entered into the main house and when I went to my garage to check what was going on...approx 25 sec after I heard the noises...they were gone!!
Stolen was the 2007 De Rosa Avant, set-up as seen on photos but had a HED 3 with Zipp 404 on front from racing a Tri the day before. 
2008 Scott Spark 20 with joplin seatpost. All pertinent serials had been recorded and saved along with unique markings. Stole cusotm surfboard and wetsuit too.
Total value of bikes $12,300 USD. I have offered $1000 reward in Craigslist, have friends trolling some local flea markets, Craigs/Pinkbike/eBay, but the probability that they come back to me is less than 2%.
By the remote chance that the meth head actually races...and you see these bikes in the transition area of your tri/exterra race.....let me know. As we know there aren't that many De Rosas rolling in the US and the Scott Sparks are even more rare.
The reward stands for this forum too.
Thanks in advance.

925-683-5501












suvacrew said:


> The Planet has been my trusty steed for many years of Triathlon..always cranking beneath 215LBS of Polynesian thighs, but is now getting tired. All DA, and yes I have received years of remarks for having DA on Italian craftsmanship, but who's bike is it anyway? This has helped me set PRs in triathlon by allowing me overcome my running by attaining sub 1 hour 40Ks. HED3, Spin Spox (training only) with some ZIPP 404s reserved for race day and combo'd with HED3 depending on distance, terrain and wind.
> The Avant is the replacement for the Planet...as my bones can't take the jarring of Aluminum on a country road any more, and a fractured hip from car vs bike, just doesn't get the same range of motion. DA all around and swap my Planet wheels through. Deda Synapsi Bars allow you to garner some aero positions and a plethora of hand positions. Fizik, FSA Cranks and the sturdy DA TT rings. This bike is the most comfortable I've had since steel and the first CF I have trounced and doesn't feel like a cooked gluten free noodle.
> As we all know, when you have the nice Italian rides, people always have a question.
> Cheers.


----------



## smokva

I dont have new bike to show, but I have photos from new climbs to show 

What to say...you can't find higher Alpine road than Cime de la Bonette at 2802 m above sea:









Agnel is one of highest also:









Izoard is not the highest but is among most beautiful ones:









Here is the link to all photos, some are really spectacular.


----------



## jaman

Finally restored my old 1984 racer. Thanks to Ebay I was able to find quite a few old parts. The frame rides like a dream! Too bad it wont be ridden. Maybe I need to get another frame to build out with 2008 components.........












Thats good, A mid 80's 60 cm from Italy. But I think I should have it painted before I build it up!












Thats looking better!

Old meets new!


----------



## Nitemare

Hi all,

Here is my latest addition. A Carbon Cross with Campagnolo Record and Mavic Open 4 wheels. Will mainly use for road training and some commuting, possibly give it lash off road too!!!


----------



## sneyer

great restoration. Who did the re-paint?


----------



## enac

*The Replacement has Arrived!!!*

My New King 3!!


----------



## smokva

That's one fine replacement you have there 
Very, very nice. Silver paint and Boras look very nice.


----------



## DuGast

sneyer said:


> great restoration. Who did the re-paint?


Ugo himself. All the current DeRosa models are actually repainted Chinese frames


----------



## derosadavid

*gorgeous!*



DuGast said:


> Ugo himself. All the current DeRosa models are actually repainted Chinese frames


Wow, did you actually send it back to the factory and have de rosa repaint it? i did that for warranty purposed to a Dual I have, but didn't know they would have the time to get involved with restoration of an older frame. I am looking to do the same as soon as i find the correct frame i have been looking for for over 3 years! (has to be a size 53 or 54 w/ SL tubing). If you don't mind me asking, how much did they charge and how long did it take?? i am trying to avoid having it done in the states where most of the better paint shops require that they put their shop's tag on it somewhere! 
thanks!


----------



## MERAKMAN

DuGast said:


> Ugo himself. All the current DeRosa models are actually repainted Chinese frames


Hi DuGast 

Where did you hear that De Rosa frames are made in China now? Is this true, even of the alloy, steel and Titianium models? I always suspected their carbon frames were made out the Far East way, but always believed their welded frames were Italian.

If this is true how long have they been made out of Italy? Five, ten years....?


----------



## peter feng

Here is my bicycle. It is very fast. It is very sexy.


----------



## MERAKMAN

peter feng said:


> Here is my bicycle. It is very fast. It is very sexy.


I is very jealous...lovely bike dude


----------



## smokva

What a small frame 
Peter, I would ask you how stiff King 3 is, but I guess the 59/60 cm frame would probably react a little bit different, especially with my 100 kg


----------



## peter feng

Stiff as 1 meter of concrete.


----------



## peter feng

On a recent trip to Japan I came across this blue De Rosa King 3 that made me wish I had purchased a blue King 3.


----------



## smokva

peter feng said:


> On a recent trip to Japan I came across this blue De Rosa King 3 that made me wish I had purchased a blue King 3.


I think your looks better, but maybe in real..who knows


----------



## MERAKMAN

Don't worry about colour Peter, with yours you can see the carbon weave it in; with the blue colour I don't think you can. I prefer to see carbon weave on a carbon frame with just a dash of paint, rather than all paint..


----------



## alex_ucsb

my De Rosa Planet that I've raced for a year or so:










Also all De Rosa frames are made in Italy, whoever says otherwise is starting vicious rumors.


----------



## smokva

alex_ucsb said:


> Also all De Rosa frames are made in Italy, whoever says otherwise is starting vicious rumors.


Yes, and Pinarellos and Colnagos too


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> Yes, and Pinarellos and Colnagos too



Hee Hee. In my heart I truly hope they are all made in Italy. Though my head says something different....


----------



## jhamlin38

if they're made to the exact specification that the manufacturer requires, with the same materials, methods, I don't care. it shouldn't matter. 
if i were asian, i'd be offended. In many industries, the stigma that asian mfg is sub par only applies to "entry level" or "comodity" items. But the high end stuff has been damn near perfect.
Sure this is general comments, but the new Giants are asian, and they're incredible.


----------



## MERAKMAN

If I want an Italian bike frame, then I'd personally like it if it were made in Italy. If I want a frame made in Asia then I'd buy a Giant etc. Agreed the quality is very high in the far eastern carbon factories, but the reason alot of people buy from an Italian frame builder is that its got Italian craftmanship in it, whether its better or worse than the asian framebuilders I'm not bothered (and I'm not saying its worse or better) . Also, I think it takes the some of the mystic away for alot of people, if the frames made outside of Italy.


----------



## Tumppi

My DeRosa's:
King XL, 09 centaur ergos + 08 record.
Cross Carbon Pro, Record, chorus, centaur mix.
I hope that you like these?


----------



## Wishbone

I'm guessing this one was actually made in Italy. It's my new UD that I got last week that all my friends and family are sick of hearing about.


----------



## dnalsaam

Senza commento!


----------



## MERAKMAN

How can they be sick of hearing about it? It's beautiful! Have you registered it with De Rosa on their website? It's a new frame so it should be covered?


----------



## Wishbone

I do need to register it on their website. The dealer gave me a 2 year waranty card but I still need to find the serial number. Is it engraved on the frame? I


----------



## MERAKMAN

Yes its under the bottom bracket, it may be covered by the cable guide, so you'll have to loosen that. It consists of two letters (the year of manufacture) and three numbers (where your frame comes in the production run). Please let me know if you get your warranty?

Also is she a 56cm top tube?


----------



## varian72

I'm loving the King3, but what's the deal with the notch in the downtube where the water bottle rests? Function or Fashion? Sometimes hard to tell with Italians.


----------



## MERAKMAN

varian72 said:


> I'm loving the King3, but what's the deal with the notch in the downtube where the water bottle rests? Function or Fashion? Sometimes hard to tell with Italians.



Yes, I think its good to question the design of frames and try to figure out exactly why its shaped that way. According to Colnago, the best tubing shape is as near to round as possible, which makes me think why they designed the CX-1 so square?? Personally I like both round and edged designs..

With the KING 3 I would say the notch or flat section of the downtube is there for BOTH form and function; because thats just what the Italians do. The tubing is similiar to the Hydro Merak's downtube and according to De Rosa, is there to eliminate road vibration and to increase stiffness..I think it looks good too.


----------



## jasont

*My Nuovo Classico*

I've been reading this forum for months, if not years and I don't think I've ever posted my De Rosa here.

Early 90s Nuovo Classico with C Record. I love this thing and will never sell it but I'd also like to get a new shiny modern bike so I'm considering a King 3 to go with it ;-)

<img src="https://jasont.alotofuseless.info/derosa_side.jpg">

<img src="https://mysite.verizon.net/resxiw9k/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/stem_s.jpg">

<img src="https://mysite.verizon.net/resxiw9k/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/head_tube_s.jpg">

<img src="https://mysite.verizon.net/resxiw9k/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/fork_crown_s.jpg">

<img src="https://mysite.verizon.net/resxiw9k/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/seat_cluster_s.jpg">

<img src="https://mysite.verizon.net/resxiw9k/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/drivetrain_s.jpg">


----------



## kjmunc

Molto bene! Great looking bike with a classic build!


----------



## velogeek

Here's my new king 3 with it's "pimp daddy wheels"










And my "King" with my "Cannibal"


----------



## zmudshark

jasont said:


> I've been reading this forum for months, if not years and I don't think I've ever posted my De Rosa here.
> 
> Early 90s Nuovo Classico with C Record. I love this thing and will never sell it but I'd also like to get a new shiny modern bike so I'm considering a King 3 to go with it ;-)


Jason, I'm going to look at one tomorrow. Can you compare it to an SLX tubed Professional, ride-wise?


----------



## jasont

zmudshark said:


> Jason, I'm going to look at one tomorrow. Can you compare it to an SLX tubed Professional, ride-wise?


I'm afraid I can't. This was my first road bike and I have no experience on the Professional. For what it's worth (but you probably already know this) the Nuovo Classico has Columbus TSX tubing.


----------



## zmudshark

Thanks, yes I know that, just don't know how, if any, different it will be from SLX.


----------



## zoomtt

Here is my idol


----------



## enac

sweet ride zoomtt!!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Whats the stem and bars you've got on there? Lovely ride.


----------



## MERAKMAN

ibhim said:


> The Avant has to be the best looking "affordable" bike around and is leading my top 3. (Bianchi and Moots being the other). Hearing how well it rides will only make the decision worse. The two biggest concerns wiht the Avant that I have are 1) sizing/geometry/fit and 2) no LBS which could resolve that issue. Amazingly, per Derosa's dealer search, there are no LBS in Florida with the closest being in Virginia, Mississippi, and Peurto Rico. It may be cheaper to fly to NY (or PR) than driving to VA or MS. Those FL dealers with DeRosa frames, appear to be the prior distributor's stock. That leaves me with online - CBike, R&A, and Wrenchscience - as the most viable options.
> 
> Now comes sizing. Typically, my best fit is on a 56/57 traditional frame (or M/L on compact Merlin/Lightspeed). Avant goes 55 then skips to 58. I think you can see the delima that keeps me from mailorder.
> 
> Does anyone know of any line of competing bikes that would be a good proxy for fitting to a DeRosa Avant? I have tried comparing geometry charts but some measures (like seatpost angle) are not measure in the same place. DeRosa does it at the seatpost/topbar (sloping-not virtual) while virtually everyone else uses lower seatpost virtual parallel to ground. Additionally, DeRosa leaves off other data such as headset angle and fork rake. It is frustrating!


What about a De Rosa Corum or Merak? If it has to be carbon, the new Neo Pro, although not cheap, is available in many sizes..


----------



## zoomtt

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Whats the stem and bars you've got on there? Lovely ride.


Thanks for the comments.

I have Ritchey Carbon Streem Bar and Ritchey Wet white Stem.


----------



## MERAKMAN

zoomtt said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> I have Ritchey Carbon Streem Bar and Ritchey Wet white Stem.


Thanks. Sad question: but how do you keep it looking so magnificant? Cleaning product names etc..?


----------



## Nitemare

@Merakman

I use hot soapy water, elbow grease and then some Autoglym car products to keep my three De Rosa's nice and shiny!!

Nitemare.:thumbsup:


----------



## MERAKMAN

Nitemare said:


> @Merakman
> 
> I use hot soapy water, elbow grease and then some Autoglym car products to keep my three De Rosa's nice and shiny!!
> 
> Nitemare.:thumbsup:



Thanks Nitemare; Autoglym is very good stuff, I'll try that.

Zoomtt: how does your Idol ride? I heard 'preposterously' that the Idol can be felt flexing, during hard acceleration or climbing. Any truth in that at all? I've seen a test; by Pro Cycling mag I think, that says the contrary and the Idol is very stiff at the front, with no movement at all at the headtube and none at the BB?? Little


----------



## csteenbe

My Babie.....


----------



## smokva

csteenbe said:


> My Babie.....


Me likes


----------



## Dave IV

My contribution.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Dave VI

Thanks for postin' pics. Love you Corum, how do find the ride? Think its a 2006/07?

Also what is the red track frame in your pictures? Love the little heart under the bottom bracket. Do you compete on it?


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> My Babie.....
> 
> Really appreciate the steathy look of your King. How much does it weight? Also how do you find those Ram bars, they look great on the King, as does the Cinelli seat post?


----------



## csteenbe

MERAKMAN said:


> csteenbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Babie.....
> 
> Really appreciate the steathy look of your King. How much does it weight? Also how do you find those Ram bars, they look great on the King, as does the Cinelli seat post?
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinelli Ram is very nice, no problems with hands anymore it is very comfortable.
> 
> The weight is +/- 6,8 kilo's, because of the components of Cinelli and I have "only" campa chorus on it it is still on the "heavy" side. With SRAM Red and Schmolke / AX Lightness stuff you can have better results however for now it is OK :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> MERAKMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinelli Ram is very nice, no problems with hands anymore it is very comfortable.
> 
> The weight is +/- 6,8 kilo's, because of the components of Cinelli and I have "only" campa chorus on it it is still on the "heavy" side. With SRAM Red and Schmolke / AX Lightness stuff you can have better results however for now it is OK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stick to Campy, (nothing wrong wit SRAM) but its an Italian throughbred so should have Campy (even if Campy not so Italian anymore ) You could update to 11 speed Record or even Super Record. Now that would look good! Looks great as it is though..Which bars did you use before RAM's btw?
Click to expand...


----------



## MERAKMAN

dnalsaam said:


> Here is a photo of the Merak. I have a letter of authentification from Cristiano De Rosa stating that it is indeed the exact bike ridden by Conti for his top 20 placement in the 2000 Tour de France. Cristiano had new handlebar tape applied, as well as new pedals (although he insisted that Conti used Look and not Time as advertised on the forks). I installed a shorter Newton stem (but still have the original.) All the rest is original except for the tires which were originally Michelin.


Hi dnalsaam

Do you ever ride this beautiful machine of Conti's? I'm not sure if I could ride it ...knowing the history an all!


----------



## csteenbe

Campa is my favorite, however do not like the looks of the Ultra-Torque crank and the new handles of 11-speed looks like shimano.

SRAM Red however looks very nice but will not swap because I have 3 pair of campa wheels, when I replace my group it will be very difficult to decide.

Before the RAM handle bar I had the traditional round handlebar, when driving long distances +100 KM my hands did hurt...with the RAM not anymore.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Thanks, the RAMS do sound good! I wasn't sure of new Ergo levers on 11 speed at first too, but having felt them I like them more...


----------



## MERAKMAN

velogeek said:


> Here's my new king 3 with it's "pimp daddy wheels"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my "King" with my "Cannibal"



Sorry, but just looking back over the past posts...How does your super King 3 compare to your Cannibal the Hannibal Merckx, in terms of ride, descenting etc? thanks.


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Thanks, the RAMS do sound good! I wasn't sure of new Ergo levers on 11 speed at first too, but having felt them I like them more...


Interesting how hardcore Campagnolo lovers were swearing on old Ergo ergonomics, saying that it was the best shape and not that bulky Shimano with its bumps 
Now, Campa moved its Ergo more towards how do Shimano and SRAM look and feel, and suddenly the same ppl say it is better than before. Something is odd here :aureola:
The same thing was with Ultra torque...who ever needs anything better than square tapper...that's what were they saying. First day Ultra torque came it was best BB designd ever..by the same ppl.


----------



## csteenbe

I do not like the Campa looks of 11-speed ERGO powers and Ultra-Torque from first time I saw them.

I must say I am impressed of SRAM Red, looks very nice and is still the lightest standard group available on the market. But on italian bike, SRAM Red uuuhmmm I do not know, also I will have wheel issues.

I think I will stick to the 10 speed and update my crank to something else if necessary


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> Interesting how hardcore Campagnolo lovers were swearing on old Ergo ergonomics, saying that it was the best shape and not that bulky Shimano with its bumps
> Now, Campa moved its Ergo more towards how do Shimano and SRAM look and feel, and suddenly the same ppl say it is better than before. Something is odd here :aureola:
> The same thing was with Ultra torque...who ever needs anything better than square tapper...that's what were they saying. First day Ultra torque came it was best BB designd ever..by the same ppl.


Hmmm I don't ever personally recall saying that Ante. All I'm saying is they felt good in the palms of my hands..Amen! I like my old Campy hoods...I like the new campy hoods. Not bothered about others cos I like these. :thumbsup: 

An I do like the Ultra Torque BB too, nice lil package, good looking and work. Like em.  What are you to put on your Neo Pro?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Hmmm I don't ever personally recall saying that Ante. All I'm saying is they felt good in the palms of my hands..Amen! I like my old Campy hoods...I like the new campy hoods. Not bothered about others cos I like these. :thumbsup:


I wasn't talking about you personally  



> An I do like the Ultra Torque BB too, nice lil package, good looking and work. Like em.  What are you to put on your Neo Pro?


Well, I plan to build it with:

Record 39-53 11 speed cranks
Record 11 speed Ergo
Super Record FD
Record RD
Record skeleton brakes
Chorus 12-27 11 speed cassette
Chorus 11 speed chain
Record TTC hiddenset
Prologo Choice Max black saddle
Deda Newton anatomic black handlebar
Deda Zero100 black stem
Campagnolo Scirocco wheelset (from old bike, plan to put Eurus in the future)
Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires (next set will be Veloflex Pave)


----------



## MERAKMAN

Sorry got the flu at the mo, probably abit techy. Sounds nice Ante


----------



## Dave IV

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Dave VI
> 
> Thanks for postin' pics. Love you Corum, how do find the ride? Think its a 2006/07?
> 
> Also what is the red track frame in your pictures? Love the little heart under the bottom bracket. Do you compete on it?


The track frame in the 4th photo is the DeRosa in the picture above it in action.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Dave IV said:


> The track frame in the 4th photo is the DeRosa in the picture above it in action.



Whats the model called please?


----------



## gatordoug

Not mine, I rented it in Italy. It turned out to be Ermeti's bike, borrowed from Team LPR. Very sweet ride, I offered to ride one in the US for them, but I never heard back from Cristiano...


----------



## Dave IV

MERAKMAN said:


> Whats the model called please?



There is no model name that I am aware of. It is simply an SLX track frame from the mid 80s.


----------



## zmudshark

My new to me Primato:
https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/Primato#


----------



## velogeek

MERAKMAN said:


> Sorry, but just looking back over the past posts...How does your super King 3 compare to your Cannibal the Hannibal Merckx, in terms of ride, descenting etc? thanks.


The Merckx AMX is fast. I seem to pedal the same cadance in one higher gear. As such it climbs better than the King, and is more stable in a fast group ride. 

On the other hand, the King rides like a Ti bike over the rough stuff, but is still stiff. It's not as fast on acceleration as the AXM, but it desends like it's on rails. I can lay over a counter-steer at speed I would never consider on any other ride. I would ride the King on a fast century, but not the AXM.

So, that said, if I want to go for a ride, I usually grab the King 3.


----------



## rsr

*my neo primato*

Been riding my De Rosa for the past 2 years, alternating rides with my other bike with a carbon frame and everytime I ride my steel bike, thats when I feel the big difference with the steel frame. Steel is real!!


----------



## enac

smokva said:


> I wasn't talking about you personally
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I plan to build it with:
> 
> Record 39-53 11 speed cranks
> Record 11 speed Ergo
> Super Record FD
> Record RD
> Record skeleton brakes
> Chorus 12-27 11 speed cassette
> Chorus 11 speed chain
> Record TTC hiddenset
> Prologo Choice Max black saddle
> Deda Newton anatomic black handlebar
> Deda Zero100 black stem
> Campagnolo Scirocco wheelset (from old bike, plan to put Eurus in the future)
> Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires (next set will be Veloflex Pave)



Hey have you considered going with the Deda Newton shallow bars instead of the anatomic? Brett Copeland from Comobike recommended the shallow bars for my bike, and I am really glad I went with his recommendation.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> I wasn't talking about you personally
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, fairplay!
> 
> Do you have your Neo Pro in your possesion yet?


----------



## smokva

enac said:


> Hey have you considered going with the Deda Newton shallow bars instead of the anatomic? Brett Copeland from Comobike recommended the shallow bars for my bike, and I am really glad I went with his recommendation.


Yes i did consider it and probably my next bar will be shallow. I took anatomic because i didn't want to experiment with new bike.


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Do you have your Neo Pro in your possesion yet?


No, not yet. Dealer told me the frame was built at the beginning of this week and that now it is being shipped, so I expect it in next few days or so 
Other parts are all at home and are just waiting for the frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## MERAKMAN

zmudshark said:


> My new to me Primato:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/Primato#



Is that a special colour, as I don't believe thats a colour I've seen for the Primato? V nice though!


----------



## zmudshark

MERAKMAN said:


> Is that a special colour, as I don't believe thats a colour I've seen for the Primato? V nice though!


It's just about the same as toomanybikes Primato. I'll see if we can't get them side by side while he is in AZ.


----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


> It's just about the same as toomanybikes Primato. I'll see if we can't get them side by side while he is in AZ.


I am not sure they are the same, that one looks like it goes much faster. 

b21


----------



## mriddle

*My King 3...*

This is a wonderful bike.


----------



## zmudshark

mriddle said:


> This is a wonderful bike.


I'm not a carbon fan, but that bike is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

barry1021 said:


> I am not sure they are the same, that one looks like it goes much faster.
> 
> b21


Jerk.


----------



## kjmunc

*tires?*



mriddle said:


> This is a wonderful bike.


....but you gotta get some Veloflex Carbon tires and get rid of the Criteriums! Carbon wheels need all-black tires. Save the naturals for the box-section tubulars!

Incredible looking bike though.


----------



## enac

Beautiful!!


----------



## DM.Aelis

mriddle said:


> This is a wonderful bike.


Correct, yes, oh my god.

That bicycle is a dream.

Anytime you need someone to babysit it, you know...look me up : )


----------



## mriddle

*You are correct*



kjmunc said:


> ....but you gotta get some Veloflex Carbon tires and get rid of the Criteriums! Carbon wheels need all-black tires. Save the naturals for the box-section tubulars!
> 
> Incredible looking bike though.


I had these tires on hand and went ahead and put them on. I will go w/something all black next. Do you like the Veloflex Carbon? The logo is a bit large for my taste. By mid summer I will need something else. I wish I could get these again in all black, I have had really good luck w/them. Thanks.


----------



## tuanmynsr

Can anybody tell me what year is this De Rosa King model, 2006? What's the differences between this De Rosa King vs. the De Rosa King 3 vs. De Rosa X light? Someone is selling this particular model for $3000 with full 10 speed record groupset with Campagnolo Eurus G3 wheelset. Is it worth that much?

Thanks, any info is appreciated. 



bestT said:


> My 4th DeRosa, 2 steel bikes in the '80s, a Planet, and now the King.


----------



## smokva

tuanmynsr said:


> Can anybody tell me what year is this De Rosa King model, 2006? What's the differences between this De Rosa King vs. the De Rosa King 3 vs. De Rosa X light? Someone is selling this particular model for $3000 with full 10 speed record groupset with Campagnolo Eurus G3 wheelset. Is it worth that much?
> 
> Thanks, any info is appreciated.


King 3 is totally new design, doesn't have anything in common with older Kings.
Original King and King Xlight ar more or less the same bikes and the only important difference would be that Xlight had carbon lugs where original one had aluminum. I think they used the same carbon in King and King Xlight but not 100 % sure.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> King 3 is totally new design, doesn't have anything in common with older Kings.
> Original King and King Xlight ar more or less the same bikes and the only important difference would be that Xlight had carbon lugs where original one had aluminum. I think they used the same carbon in King and King Xlight but not 100 % sure.



X-Light used a higher modulus K1 carbon. Makes it abit lighter and stronger, plus the carbon headtube as Ante mentioned is different to original King. X Light came out in 2005-2007, original King was sold from 2003-2004 in UK, but was running on the pro scene in 2002 with Alessio. The one in the picture is a 2003 model (alloy headset)

King 3, so called as its the third incarnation of the King, is a monocoque frame, whereas the previous Kings are lugged joined and then the lugs are wrapped with carbon..

I'm in UK so no idea if $3000 is good or not, but in english money I would espect to pay no more than £1250-2000, £2000 being absolutly mint, like new bike.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Nitemare said:


> Measurements:
> •	Middle skewer	to	Top of handlebars	59cms
> •	Centre of stem	to	Centre of stem 12cms
> •	Tip of saddle	to	Back of stem 41cms
> •	Tip of saddle	to	Centre of stem 55cms
> •	Tip of saddle	to	Back of Ergo Lever 68cms
> •	Crank centre	to	Top of saddle 74cms
> •	Crank centre	to	Centre of Top tube	55cms
> •	Crank centre	to	Top of frame 58cms
> 
> 
> Cacofonix,
> Above are all the measurements of my set-up (saddle is an Selle Italia SLR), which may be of use for you?
> 
> Nitemare


Hi Nitemare (Nigel) Hope your well! Delayed response to this post, but I was wondering by which method you were measured up for your custom Ti2? Did you get measured on a jig or by the Bio Racer method? I'm in the process of checking my saddle height is correct as I have the same inseam leg measurement as you, 83cm, but I have a recommendation of 56cm seat tube length for my frame size and 76cm centre of bottom bracket (crank) to top of saddle. I'm 5ft 11" tall and my top tube measurement is stated at 55.7, with a 11.7cm stem. Could I ask how long your Ti2's top tube length is please. Thanks.


----------



## Nitemare

Hi Merakman,

Sorry for delay in reply but just back from Mallorca, cycling up the Puig Major etc on my Corum!! 

Top tube length is 55cms same as my seat tube. No jig or other fancy device for measuring, 55cms just felt better than my 56cms TVT and my older 57cms Raleigh!!

My stem is 12cms long too for your info.

Hope you well and don't hesitate if more info required.

Nige :thumbsup:


----------



## roadmoggy

My new merak

chorus groupo, newton bars, syntace stem, arione saddle and flash points or speedcific with niobim rims


----------



## Marz

Hi, What size is that?
Cheers.


----------



## Marz

Oh, and how does it ride?


----------



## roadmoggy

its a 48cm sloper

and it rides fantastic really stiff and responsive, it just feels quick


----------



## bianch342

*My two custom painted Protos*


----------



## bianch342




----------



## MERAKMAN

bianch342 said:


>


Hi amazed by your collection.Why TWO Protos though? Also, what was your inspirations behind your custom paint job colours Are the little Italian flag decals painted on or stickers. Like them both!


----------



## smera

*My King 3 - Matte Black*

My King 3 - Matt Black

Hyperon Wheels
Fizik Bar tape 
3T Ergonova 
3T ARX Team Stem
Super Record 11

No pedals and seat mast yet uncut.

Enjoy


----------



## dayshay

wow, unreal king 3. beautifully put together with all the right parts and no mish mosh of mis matched parts, just clean and elegant. perfect. 
is that the fizik bar tape? was thinking of it for my de rosa, looks great.


----------



## smera

dayshay said:


> wow, unreal king 3. beautifully put together with all the right parts and no mish mosh of mis matched parts, just clean and elegant. perfect.
> is that the fizik bar tape? was thinking of it for my de rosa, looks great.


Hi Dayshay,

Thanks for your cumpliments. That was really the ideia. To build the bike with a minimalistic approach, trying as hard as not overdone it with parts and colours which would be out of context of an "all Italian" elegant and clean, as you said.

The bar tape is a Fizik microtex, and it is much thinner than other brands, making your job easier to wrap a tidy and clean look around the bar. 

All the best,
Roberto


----------



## Pewe

Beatiful bike! But I'm surprized to see that you haven't lined up the tirelogos with the valve on the rims....No big deal but since you have paid so much attention to other details then I would change it.


----------



## dayshay

Pewe said:


> Beatiful bike! But I'm surprized to see that you haven't lined up the tirelogos with the valve on the rims....No big deal but since you have paid so much attention to other details then I would change it.



no, don't do it! that would be crossing the line. time to get it dirty with some road miles!


----------



## smokva

I would add that this rig should have some italian tires, and not Contis 
Vittoria, Veloflex or Dedatre...choose :thumbsup:


----------



## smokva

Here is the example of matte black De Rosa with Veloflex pave...best tires I have ever tried. And yes, tire logos are lined with valves


----------



## smera

smokva said:


> Here is the example of matte black De Rosa with Veloflex pave...best tires I have ever tried. And yes, tire logos are lined with valves


Hi Ante,

That's a good idea. Will buy some vittorias and let you know how they look on the bike. My job is driving me crazy at the moment, and I still couldn't adjust the seat post accordingly. Maybe this weekend, who knows.

Many thanks for the hint and have a good ride on Cortina !...(by the way I have an Assos jersey just like yours).


----------



## fux

I suppose it belongs here too.


----------



## jvbrederode

My dream: the King 3 but for now i still enjoy my De Rosa Planet


----------



## paisan

*My 2001 Merak*

Hi, New to the forum but heres a pic of my bike pre-upgrades.


----------



## amcamc

It is very nice to join here. My "I'm lovin' it" NP :


----------



## Guest

Very nice, love the paint, how do you find that saddle amcamc?


----------



## amcamc

Hi Kytyree,
It is a San Marco Mantra Racing. Black-Yellow is one of its '09 colors. I just bought brand new from a bike shop in Taiwan last weekend.


----------



## toonraid

I just got myself a Mantra too but have only had a couple of 1 hr rides on it so too early for a proper evaluation against my Flite - my jewels picked them up as they loved the shape (generous cut-out)!


----------



## Guest

amcamc said:


> Hi Kytyree,
> It is a San Marco Mantra Racing. Black-Yellow is one of its '09 colors. I just bought brand new from a bike shop in Taiwan last weekend.



Once you get a chance to use it, I'd like to know what you think of it. Thanks.


----------



## 2alexcoo

amcamc said:


> It is very nice to join here. My "I'm lovin' it" NP-KAS  :


Nice bike!

I'm curious about the quill stem though. All the pictures of the Neo Primato on the De Rosa site show the bike with an Ahead stem. 

I've got an NP on order and wonder what type of fork they'll give me! If it's threadless, I'm good to go. If it's threaded, I need to score a nice quill stem, threaded headset and 26.0 bars...


----------



## amcamc

Hi 2alexcoo,
The bike shop gave me 2 choices: threadless (original) with an ahead stem and threaded (to be modified) with a quill stem.
It took me several days to make the decision, and another several days to get a good looking quill stem and handling bar. 
The modified fork will be too short to fit ahead stem anymore.


----------



## 2alexcoo

Great info, thanks!


----------



## INDECS

Man I love that KAS Neo Primato. And good choice on the quill, looks so much beter than some black, out of place ahead stem.


----------



## camrosa

Hi Guys 

Please see my Summer and Winter rides both Planets

Thought I'd better put them on the general thread

regards

Cameron


----------



## smokva

Are your planets alligned?


----------



## amcamc

kytyree said:


> Once you get a chance to use it, I'd like to know what you think of it. Thanks.


I would like to compare Mantra with Brooks Swallow (Ti alloy), my 1st high priced saddle.
Firstly, more than 2cm BB to the front-end of saddle can be gotten from Mantra. Mantra gives me more to fit the bike!
While in riding, Mantra apparently provided with much more steady than Swallow. I think it is mainly due to Swallow’s slippery surface and the special shape of Mantra. I think a steady sitting is very important since it is related to a steady riding.
I felt no uncomfortableness at all from this morning’s 10-20 km almost non-stop trip.
Honestly, I went for Mantra is mainly due to its shape and color, therefore, I feel lucky and relax now, especially I already heard that Mantra is “picky”.


----------



## camrosa

*Aligning of the Planets*



smokva said:


> Are your planets alligned?


Didn't feel aligned on my first winter bike ride today. 
Always harder work getting on the bike with the mudguards.  

Cheers

Cameron


----------



## redxj

I can now actually post on this thread. My new to me De Rosa Primato with 10 speed Centaur group. I cheated as it does have Shimano wheels with a Am Classic conversion cassette though.


----------



## zmudshark

Welcome to the club, redxj. The build came out great. Have you have much of a chance to ride it yet?


----------



## moreno1982




----------



## orbeamike

My updated '82 De Rosa Prfessional with new gum wall tires


----------



## Guest

Looks great.


----------



## zmudshark

Love the '82. A red Regal from Sacks would top it off, but I'm partial to Regals.


----------



## INDECS

Stunning frameset!


----------



## zmudshark

Been here before, but now with proper saddle:


----------



## gomango

Heh Z,
Always great to see that bike! Great choice for saddle. Rode on one myself today.


----------



## fux

After my Titanio gave up the ghost, I recieved this as a replacement and have decided not to let it go.

It`s more lively, agressive and fun. The titanio was boring compared to this. 

View attachment 184372


View attachment 184373


View attachment 184374


View attachment 184375


View attachment 184376


View attachment 184377


----------



## smokva

fux said:


> After my Titanio gave up the ghost, I recieved this as a replacement and have decided not to let it go.
> 
> It`s more lively, agressive and fun. The titanio was boring compared to this


IMHO one of the best De Rosa colors ever


----------



## fux

When I first saw the colour I wasn`t realy keen on the two-tone splatter look.

But get it out in the sun and the mother of pearl realy shines! 

Its beutiful, and even matches my winter rollers.....

View attachment 184378


View attachment 184379


View attachment 184380


View attachment 184381


View attachment 184382


Although, I have to say that pink or the 2 tone red and white lugged DeRosa`s look more classy.

I`ve owned and ridden quite a few road bikes but nothing rides or turns heads quite like this machine. I race kat2 vets, and it certainly gets a lot of attention (both negative and possative) from the other riders as they can`t understand how I can be competative on an old steel frame. 

I say if it was good enough for the pro`s of the past, then its more than good enough for me!


----------



## MERAKMAN

S##T a brick, thats one lovely frame! Not sure if I missed it but which frame is that? My Endurace has the little Heart in the rear brake bridge, love that feature! ENJOY!


----------



## fux

All I know is that it was made for a pro, mid to late 90`s. Never used.

View attachment 184401


View attachment 184402


The size is ST 50cm, TT 52.5cm. It has a funky Aero downtube and pantoed dropouts.


----------



## fux

Hang on, looks like Geoff has another two up on his site http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/vintage-frames/#de-rosa

Listed as Endurace.


----------



## zmudshark

Fux, thanks for the kind word on my Fuschia De Rosa. It gets complements where ever it goes










I also have a couple of others. One of my favorites to ride is my Red Primato:










Though I just picked up a Mica White Primato, that is quickly becoming a favorite:


----------



## MERAKMAN

How did I not see this?! This looks like a DE Rosa Endurace circa 1997-1999, maybe before. I did not recognise it as mine is in soft matt blue colour. Though yours is made of a different type of steel to mine. Mine is made by Dedacciai and yours Columbus, but the tube shapes are very similiar.I would definately e mail DE Rosa with the serial number (under BB)to find out which model and the built date and please let us know if you do. Mines a 1998 so yours might be made abit before this.

btw; nice nos in Batik 1990's team colours, so could well have been made for a pro!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Wow! You've got a lovely collection there. Do you have any other De Rosa's in different materials?


----------



## zmudshark

MERAKMAN said:


> Wow! You've got a lovely collection there. Do you have any other De Rosa's in different materials?


I have another Professional, Faema livery, SLX, and my wife has an SLX Professional with old school Campagnolo Record on it. It's red.

I love me the lugged steel. At my age (pushing 59) I see no advantage to CF, the steel does everything I can ask of it. I still ride pretty fast for an old guy.

I passed (granted, they weren't pushing) a couple of local club racers yesterday, they commented on how cool the white Primato was, to each other, not to me...'did you see that? What a cool bike'.

I've said it before, but if anyone ever gets a chance to pick up an EL OS Primato, just do it. You will be thanking me for that bit of advice.

Best steel, by the best builder, IMO.


----------



## fux

MERAKMAN said:


> How did I not see this?! This looks like a DE Rosa Endurace circa 1997-1999, maybe before. I did not recognise it as mine is in soft matt blue colour. Though yours is made of a different type of steel to mine. Mine is made by Dedacciai and yours Columbus, but the tube shapes are very similiar.I would definately e mail DE Rosa with the serial number (under BB)to find out which model and the built date and please let us know if you do. Mines a 1998 so yours might be made abit before this.
> 
> btw; nice nos in Batik 1990's team colours, so could well have been made for a pro!


Thats the wierd part about my frame.

It doesn`t have a frame number on the bb shell, is it somewhere I have overlooked?


----------



## MERAKMAN

zmudshark said:


> I have another Professional, Faema livery, SLX, and my wife has an SLX Professional with old school Campagnolo Record on it. It's red.
> 
> I love me the lugged steel. At my age (pushing 59) I see no advantage to CF, the steel does everything I can ask of it. I still ride pretty fast for an old guy.
> 
> I passed (granted, they weren't pushing) a couple of local club racers yesterday, they commented on how cool the white Primato was, to each other, not to me...'did you see that? What a cool bike'.
> 
> I've said it before, but if anyone ever gets a chance to pick up an EL OS Primato, just do it. You will be thanking me for that bit of advice.
> 
> Best steel, by the best builder, IMO.


Hi Thanks for the advice, which years were the EL OS Primato produced? OS meaning over sized tubing I guess? Not sure what EL stands for, is that the type of metal used?

I love steel too and after riding my very nice alloy De Rosa's kinda think about the feel of steel. Like both materials, both have pluses, but the connection with steel is nice! 

I've heard other riders talking about my DE Rosa's too whilst out riding, they only see the De Rosa, not you! Its like a Ferrari, its not just another bike...


----------



## MERAKMAN

fux said:


> Thats the wierd part about my frame.
> 
> It doesn`t have a frame number on the bb shell, is it somewhere I have overlooked?


Have a lookie under the BB cable guide (just undo the screw abit) it should be there


----------



## John Martin

2009 King 3
2010 Campagnolo Super Record 11 speed
2010 Fulcrum Zero 2 way fit


----------



## albertopaz84

Thank you very much for showing those road machines. Who doesn't love De Rosa bikes?


----------



## jrf11

*another neo primato*

I bought this NOS frame and built it up in September . I've been riding it since then. Thought I'd post it now that its "visually complete". The ride is wonderful - stiff and responsive but at the same time very smooth.

ultegra, dura ace, nitto, chris king, mavic op


----------



## bigman

*35th Anniversario*

Mint and rides even better, only oes out in perfect conditions.


----------



## gomango

Very nice additions to the thread!

jrf11- What tubeset is your Primato built from?
bigman- That is a dream bike for me! Could you possibly add some additional shots? It looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor. Just incredible.


----------



## bigman

*DeRosa Porn*

As requested.


----------



## INDECS

Even panto'd Delta's... Perfection.


----------



## gomango

Thank you for posting these pics. A bright ray of sunshine, while I am in the basement trying to pull a seized stem from my new to me Tommasini. I'd wager you are not having similar difficulties with your beautiful DeRosa.


----------



## jrf11

gomango said:


> Very nice additions to the thread!
> 
> jrf11- What tubeset is your Primato built from?
> bigman- That is a dream bike for me! Could you possibly add some additional shots? It looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor. Just incredible.


gomango - frame is os columbus genius. genius unicrown fork


----------



## bianch342

*My Protos , My Bike, My Way*

Here's my PROTOS recently painted and customized everything was painted flat black
and then waxed, the Easton Areo EC90 also painted flat black and some decals removed.
removed.


----------



## orbeamike

Saw the 35th anniv in person once.........can't think of a more perfect bike myself.


----------



## nemorino

Hi.. thanks for the beautiful pictures of De Rosa jewels.. 

these are mine De rosa... 

'bye


----------



## MERAKMAN

nemorino said:


> Hi.. thanks for the beautiful pictures of De Rosa jewels..
> 
> these are mine De rosa...
> 
> 'bye


Nice little collection there! Did you specify the custom paint on the King 3 with the blue accents? Nice, I prefer to the red accents.

How do they compare on the road? Heard the King 3 descends very well?


----------



## nemorino

Hi, first of all sorry for my poor English... I'm from Italy (about 20 km from the De Rosa factory)...

I bought the king 3 about 6 months ago. I didn't choose the painting scheme, I saw it at my customer's and I liked it.

It's a little bit different from the red one.. the red one has the big strip in red and the little strips show the carbon texture. This one has, as you can see, the big strip and the accents in a beautiful blue but the little strips don't show the texture but are in a smooth silver colour that puts a little silver shadow on the fork and the top tube.

I think it's at the same time aggressive but also elegant.. and the blue remember the color of Italian national teams (azzurri)

The difference between avant and king 3 are considerable.

Both the frame descend very well. This is the only thing in common.

The avant is absolutly a good frame but the king 3 is 1000 miles ahead.

The king 3 flies when you push on the pedals.. in every condition... especially when you climb or you sprint. It's very very stiff and It returns a wonderful sensation of solidity, power. It's amazing.. 

The bottom bracket zone, the downtube and the steering tube are solid as rock and... last but nont least the frame is incredibly comfortable.


----------



## MERAKMAN

nemorino said:


> Hi, first of all sorry for my poor English... I'm from Italy (about 20 km from the De Rosa factory)...
> 
> I bought the king 3 about 6 months ago. I didn't choose the painting scheme, I saw it at my customer's and I liked it.
> 
> It's a little bit different from the red one.. the red one has the big strip in red and the little strips show the carbon texture. This one has, as you can see, the big strip and the accents in a beautiful blue but the little strips don't show the texture but are in a smooth silver colour that puts a little silver shadow on the fork and the top tube.
> 
> I think it's at the same time aggressive but also elegant.. and the blue remember the color of Italian national teams (azzurri)
> 
> The difference between avant and king 3 are considerable.
> 
> Both the frame descend very well. This is the only thing in common.
> 
> The avant is absolutly a good frame but the king 3 is 1000 miles ahead.
> 
> The king 3 flies when you push on the pedals.. in every condition... especially when you climb or you sprint. It's very very stiff and It returns a wonderful sensation of solidity, power. It's amazing..
> 
> The bottom bracket zone, the downtube and the steering tube are solid as rock and... last but nont least the frame is incredibly comfortable.


Oh I really like that. The blue really goes with the white well. So your just saw this frame as it was, in your local bike dealer? King 3 sounds great to ride!


----------



## nemorino

MERAKMAN said:


> Oh I really like that. The blue really goes with the white well. So your just saw this frame as it was, in your local bike dealer?


Exactly.



The white is pearl white, very nice.


----------



## nemorino

Some friends tryed both Cervelo R3 sl (i think the best frame for climbing) and king 3 (and many other frames)

The told me that the cervelo is a little bit faster in climbing and little bit confortable than king 3 (very little bit) but the king 3 is far away better than cervelo in descend and in the high speed race

so I decided to buy the king... (i liked and still like cervelo r3 sl too) 'cause it's a frame that gives great satisfaction in all the situations


----------



## MERAKMAN

nemorino said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> The white is pearl white, very nice.


Must be a special De Rosa paint scheme! Have you asked the dealer or De Rosa why this frame is painted differently to the ones in the brochure? Could be an interesting story behind it. Cheers.


----------



## toonraid

Your English is excellent.

There has been some small talk here and there (on the forum) regarding DeRosa frames breaking - I guess you being in DeRosa heartland can shed some light on this topic i.e. long term durability in comparison to other top 3 brands in Italy - i.e. Pinarello & Colnago. Thanks.


----------



## nemorino

MERAKMAN said:


> Must be a special De Rosa paint scheme! Have you asked the dealer or De Rosa why this frame is painted differently to the ones in the brochure? Could be an interesting story behind it. Cheers.


My dealer has many frames in colours different than those in the brochure... some ugly, some nice  

maybe 'cause de rosa factory is very near and my dealer is a top dealer... 

as I wrote in a different thread Cristiano De Rosa showed for the first time the new merak, idol and king 3 rs at the shop of my dealer (last july...) and the pictures I saw in this forum that show Cristiano De Rosa explaining the features of the new frames were took there (and I was there that night)

however here in Italy you can customize the colour of the "basic" paint scheme as you want and for free without any charge and I saw on the road many king 3 painted "strange"... gold, silver and green, silver and red, yellow and black, black white and silver, violet and white..


look at that:

https://www.cicliambrosini.com/presentazione_i0000fa.jpg

it's a bike of a member of the Italian bdc-forum that choose that "pharaonic" colour scheme  

gold, black white with small gold glitters in it 

his dealer (he's not my dealer, this is another one De Rosa Delear near Milan) liked it so much that he called it "special edition" but it's a customer idea that create that colour scheme


----------



## nemorino

toonraid said:


> Your English is excellent.
> 
> There has been some small talk here and there (on the forum) regarding DeRosa frames breaking - I guess you being in DeRosa heartland can shed some light on this topic i.e. long term durability in comparison to other top 3 brands in Italy - i.e. Pinarello & Colnago. Thanks.


I bought last week a beautiful used C40 colnago with 9 speed Durace for few money to use in the winter and so preserv my De Rosa bikes from ice winter cold

I confirm that Colnago quality is amazing.. the bike is 10 years older but still looks like new...

Colnago is one of the top brands in the world, not only in Italy

I don't like pinarello bike... it's a good brand, I don't like pinarello design.. 

I think there are many brands in Italy better than pinarello... but it's only my opinion

I didn't ear anything about De Rosa frames problems... the only critics are about few problems in quality and durability of some painting... but if you have a painting problem on your frame, De Rosa paint it new for free.. 

I know that if you'are in the USA or Australia or Japan it's not easy to return the frame to De Rosa... and it can take a lot of time

my king 3 after 6 months and 5000 km (over 3000 miles) is still perfect and looks new


----------



## MERAKMAN

nemorino said:


> My dealer has many frames in colours different than those in the brochure... some ugly, some nice
> 
> maybe 'cause de rosa factory is very near and my dealer is a top dealer...
> 
> as I wrote in a different thread Cristiano De Rosa showed for the first time the new merak, idol and king 3 rs at the shop of my dealer (last july...) and the pictures I saw in this forum that show Cristiano De Rosa explaining the features of the new frames were took there (and I was there that night)
> 
> however here in Italy you can customize the colour of the "basic" paint scheme as you want and for free without any charge and I saw on the road many king 3 painted "strange"... gold, silver and green, silver and red, yellow and black, black white and silver, violet and white..
> 
> 
> look at that:
> 
> https://www.cicliambrosini.com/presentazione_i0000fa.jpg
> 
> it's a bike of a member of the Italian bdc-forum that choose that "pharaonic" colour scheme
> 
> gold, black white with small gold glitters in it
> 
> his dealer (he's not my dealer, this is another one De Rosa Delear near Milan) liked it so much that he called it "special edition" but it's a customer idea that create that colour scheme


Thanks for the pictures. Must be kinda like a kid in a candy store when going in that shop! I like the fact you can get your De Rosa in all those colours you mention, plus more. We have to pay for custom colours here. Its not cheap either, now with the Euro, but worth it.

Would like to see some other custom colours if you stumble across them? Thanks.


----------



## MERAKMAN

nemorino said:


> I bought last week a beautiful used C40 colnago with 9 speed Durace for few money to use in the winter and so preserv my De Rosa bikes from ice winter cold
> 
> I confirm that Colnago quality is amazing.. the bike is 10 years older but still looks like new...
> 
> Colnago is one of the top brands in the world, not only in Italy
> 
> I don't like pinarello bike... it's a good brand, I don't like pinarello design..
> 
> I think there are many brands in Italy better than pinarello... but it's only my opinion
> 
> I didn't ear anything about De Rosa frames problems... the only critics are about few problems in quality and durability of some painting... but if you have a painting problem on your frame, De Rosa paint it new for free..
> 
> I know that if you'are in the USA or Australia or Japan it's not easy to return the frame to De Rosa... and it can take a lot of time
> 
> my king 3 after 6 months and 5000 km (over 3000 miles) is still perfect and looks new


Good news about De Rosa. I must say I haven't had any problems with my De Rosa frames thankfully.


----------



## nemorino

MERAKMAN said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Must be kinda like a kid in a candy store when going in that shop! I like the fact you can get your De Rosa in all those colours you mention, plus more. We have to pay for custom colours here. Its not cheap either, now with the Euro, but worth it.
> 
> Would like to see some other custom colours if you stumble across them? Thanks.


De Rosa (and Colnago or Pinarello) frames are expensive in Italy too... 

Well... I've got some pictures of De Rosa custom colours frames, pictures of some friends' bikes or found on the web, I'll post them

You talked about the brochure... maybe you already have this one but this PDF is very well done and i think someone will enjoy it:

http://www.jimwalker.co.uk/pdf/pdf45.pdf


----------



## mhinson

*New King 3 Build*

Just finished the build last week.

Sorry can't get the pictures to load.


----------



## eridebemmer

ok so its not my bike but I did get to have a day with it. It was a great ride.


----------



## Dave IV

Am I the only one who believes it is heresy to put Japanese components on a DeRosa?


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Fux, thanks for the kind word on my Fuschia De Rosa. It gets complements where ever it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a couple of others. One of my favorites to ride is my Red Primato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I just picked up a Mica White Primato, that is quickly becoming a favorite:



Them's is pretty.


----------



## nemorino

Dave IV said:


> Am I the only one who believes it is heresy to put Japanese components on a DeRosa?


 

no... In Italy many people believe it too but I see that abroad *everybody* thinks Italian frame needs only Italian components

I think you should choose the components you prefer... I like campagnolo, they are beauty... carbon made... work fine.. (the campagnolo/fulcrum wheel are fantastic) but I think Shimano groups work better than campagnolo... they are smoother, quiete, reliable and... cheaper!

In Italy a lot of Italian frames are with Shimano (7800/7900 and now a lot of 6700... the best group price/quality) or Sram (red group is a best seller here) components

De Rosa sells bikes with Shimano components (if you look at the web site you'll se King 3 RS with 7900 dura ace, avant with 105 etc.)

Colnago bikes use Shimano components since '80...

so...

It's a romantic idea campy+italian frame... but when I race I'm not so romantic and I need the right feeling that I don't find in Campy and I find in Shimano


----------



## zmudshark

Windermere said:


> Them's is pretty.


I'm trying to arrange current Family Portrait.


They ride better than they look (and better than me), but, as an owner of a couple, I'm sure you are aware of that.


----------



## INDECS

Some daylight pics of my new De Rosa. 
Still needs quite some work as I haven't spent any time om my bikes lately. 
Parts need cleaning/regreasing, a NOS wheelset with Campagnolo 7-speed cassette hub is in the mail, maybe new cables and definitely some new bartape. Can't wait for some warmer, dry weather.


----------



## gomango

Thank you for sharing INDECS. That is a beautiful bike, no doubt. Could you please tell us a little about the wheel set that is earmarked for this bike when you get a moment? Although your saddle choice is top notch, and probably quite comfortable, I just acquired a NOS San Marco Regal Girardi (white perforated) a couple of weeks ago that might look appropriate on a bike such as yours. It is earmarked for my Primato. Again, congratulations on your acquisition. Hope you enjoy riding that handsome machine.


----------



## INDECS

gomango said:


> Could you please tell us a little about the wheel set that is earmarked for this bike when you get a moment?
> 
> Although your saddle choice is top notch, and probably quite comfortable, I just acquired a NOS San Marco Regal Girardi (white perforated) a couple of weeks ago that might look appropriate on a bike such as yours.


The NOS wheelset I found is a set of Mavic Open 4 CD rims laced to a pair of Campagnolo hubs with 7-speed cassette hub. Apparantly quite rare because they only have been produced for a very short period of time before being replaced by the 8-speed hubs.
They are spaced 126mm to fit older frames.
More info here:
http://velobase.com/ViewSingleCompo...663-45AC-A067-C67023DAE6F5&Enum=110&AbsPos=16

You are right about the Regals... I too think they look best on De Rosas. Especially the perfed ones. But those are so hard to find.
Unfortunately I can't do longer rides on a Regal, my butt prefers a more flat saddle.


----------



## dgitl

I'd like to ask a question about a DeRosa frame i recently purchased. It looks to be an 80's Super Prestige but can anyone tell me about the apparent lack of external cable routing braze-ons?

https://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/digitldlnkwnt/DeRosa/










If something is wrong with this frame i will get my money back.

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

INDECS said:


> Some daylight pics of my new De Rosa.


Sensational! That looks beautiful.

One question, what year is it? I have a De Rosa with the same decals (which you don't see that often) and with the exception of one in this forum, I haven't seen any others.

And the Columbus decal on mine is plain, in that it doesn't say SL or SLX, so I assume it's a lesser tubeset. And mine must be super rare, because there is a left side seatstay cap on both sides. The "De Rosa" stamping (horizontal lettering) on the right cap is facing the rear, not the front.

Grumps


----------



## INDECS

Thank you!

I'm guessing it's an '86 frameset. Not quite sure when they introduced the internal cable routing in the toptube... Could also be 1985 or 1987.



Uncle Grumpy said:


> Sensational! That looks beautiful.
> 
> One question, what year is it? I have a De Rosa with the same decals (which you don't see that often) and with the exception of one in this forum, I haven't seen any others.
> 
> Grumps


----------



## stonerose72

*My De rosa*

Recently purchased on eBay De Rosa Dual with Chorus groupset and Mavic SSC Classics. Added the Keo 2 pedals and Ritchey stem. Hoping to get some summer bling wheels with white tyres 

This is my first De Rosa and after having had various carbon Treks over the years I would say this is my lightest. The seller reckoned it was a tad over 15.5lbs without pedals


----------



## brewster

INDECS said:


> Some daylight pics of my new De Rosa.
> Still needs quite some work as I haven't spent any time om my bikes lately.
> Parts need cleaning/regreasing, a NOS wheelset with Campagnolo 7-speed cassette hub is in the mail, maybe new cables and definitely some new bartape. Can't wait for some warmer, dry weather.
> ]


That is the epitome of class. I really wish bikes were still made like this. So much style and panaché. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## stelvio1925

*De Rosa joins the stable*


https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2686003&postcount=1


----------



## ultimobici

stonerose72 said:


> Recently purchased on eBay De Rosa Dual with Chorus groupset and Mavic SSC Classics. Added the Keo 2 pedals and Ritchey stem. Hoping to get some summer bling wheels with white tyres
> 
> This is my first De Rosa and after having had various carbon Treks over the years I would say this is my lightest. The seller reckoned it was a tad over 15.5lbs without pedals


When you get your bling wheels please do not sell those Classics SSC wheels. They are bulletproof and rare as hell in Campagnolo ED10. Perfect winter/training wheels. BTW can you post pics of the other side of the bike?


----------



## splorty

dnalsaam said:


> Senza commento!


Awesome machine, what is the history of it. I know it will be sixties etc but how did you aquire it and have you had it valued ??


----------



## sotiris

hello everybody,have just find you!forgive me if iam not good at writing.i also own an idol 09..


----------



## sotiris

sorry i did something wrong with the photos


----------



## sotiris

sotiris said:


> sorry i did something wrong with the photos


here you are..


----------



## sotiris

with 303s


----------



## bestT

*My three De Rosas*

1988 SLX
2004 King
2010 King 3


----------



## enac

quite the arsenal...congrats BestT.


----------



## bestT

*i bought my first...*

in 1983... a beautiful ferrari red with yellow decals...
the King 3 is my 5th De Rosa...


----------



## enac

I am really starting to feel the need to get a Primato. Seriously considering ordering one. I don't know if I could take a 6 month wait. Kinda scared.


----------



## toonraid

Sotiris - what no ride report?


----------



## sotiris

toonraid said:


> Sotiris - what no ride report?


sorry my english are poor.iam not exercising a lot here in athens.i did not undestand what you have asked me.


----------



## velopediadominati

*ownership 2010 Merak*

I offer you photograph of my new bicycle. Ride is solid and strong.


----------



## smokva

velopediadominati said:


> I offer you photograph of my new bicycle. Ride is solid and strong.


Great looking bike, but it looks like the frame is too small for you. You have too much spacers and the saddle is pushed far back, both indicating that the frame is on the small side.


----------



## velopediadominati

smokva said:


> Great looking bike, but it looks like the frame is too small for you. You have too much spacers and the saddle is pushed far back, both indicating that the frame is on the small side.


For me it work okay. The shop have no other sizes in stock. Shop would have to order from factory De Rosa. No possibility of delay for me.


----------



## sotiris

the new merak..very nice!!!how it goes?stiff,flexible,aero,comfortable?


----------



## zacolnago

Very interesting mix of components on the Merak. Certainly a clash of cultures, but I like it none the less.


----------



## INDECS

Finally completed my '86 SLX last month but didn't get round to posting pics until now.
Excuse the pic-overdose, but just wanted to share


----------



## zacolnago

Wow! I'm speechless.What an amazing bike, well done.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

INDECS said:


> Finally completed my '86 SLX last month but didn't get round to posting pics until now.
> Excuse the pic-overdose, but just wanted to share


WOW! :thumbsup: 

I loved it before and I love it now. (I'll forgive you for photographing it in the small chainring.)

Not sure whether a blue or white seat would look good on it, the Regal doesn't look out of place though.

Once question - what are you using to crimp those ends on the cables - the crimp on the front brake cable has the most even and tidy crimp marks I have ever seen. In fact you could eat off that bike it is so clean. 

Folks, there it is, my favourite bike of the forum!

Grumps


----------



## INDECS

Thanks for the comments!
The frame is indeed very clean and I realize I was very fortunate to have found a De Rosa in this condition and size (although not cheap).

Only did a short ride on it last weekend but it feels very nice. Need to mount some clipless Keo's to get a real good impression.

@Grumpy: I just used a combination plier (the cutting part is rather dull) to crimp the caps.
Three gentle and even squeezes and this is the result.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Oh. my. gawld.

If I had this bike I'd never need nookie again, ever.


----------



## stelvio1925

Lovely bike INDECS! Congrats on your good fortune. The paint looks immaculate, the picture hints at a pearl finish, but I could be wrong. No apologies for the pics. You know it is appreciated. Does the shifter work both in index & friction mode? 

1+ on the Keos. I also feel ambivalent about keeping the pedal & toeclip combination on my De Rosa. Modern shoes w/ velcro straps don't work well for me with the straps. I found vintage shoes with nailed-on cleats and shoe laces are easier to use, but not as comfortable as my modern Sidis.

Now get some grease & dirt on those cogs & chainset & show us you've been riding.


----------



## caterham

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Oh. my. gawld.
> 
> If I had this bike I'd never need nookie again, ever.



lol!
thanks. 

posted elsewhere but here are some more recent pics taken on her 30th anniversary-


----------



## nickb4

caterham said:


> posted elsewhere but here are some more recent pics taken on her 30th anniversary-


Wow! That is one beautiful bike.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

nickb4 said:


> Wow! That is one beautiful bike.



Carterham has officially put the dagger in, and twisted.


----------



## caterham

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Carterham has officially put the dagger in, and twisted.


twisting away with a flourish


----------



## zmudshark

caterham FTW.

Thread over.


----------



## luonto

And yeah, I'm a tall guy, 193cm 

I bought this directly from the factory in Milano. Then I rode it along the Riviera to Barcelona :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango

luonto said:


> And yeah, I'm a tall guy, 193cm
> 
> I bought this directly from the factory in Milano. Then I rode it along the Riviera to Barcelona :thumbsup:



Thanks for sharing. Welcome to RBR!

Beautiful bike.

Please tell us more about the trip you took when you have an opportunity.


----------



## enac

Nice bicycle Luonto. What size is the frame? 60 or 61 cm?


----------



## luonto

I think its 60cm, I don't even know as the guys just measured me and gave me a suitable frame :-D

My commuter is 60cm.










This is the route for my Milan-Barcelona trip. It took me just under two weeks to complete, around 100km per day. I had a few stops on the way in nice beach places, such as Tossa de Mar, etc 

Going to Switzerland this weekend and then Germany to ride from Rostock to Prage (Czech)


----------



## stelvio1925

luonto said:


> And yeah, I'm a tall guy, 193cm
> 
> I bought this directly from the factory in Milano. Then I rode it along the Riviera to Barcelona :thumbsup:


Very nice bike luonto! I can't resist any De Rosa, esp a lugged steel version. That Milan to Barcelona trip sounds like fun. Wish I could take a vacation that long.

@Caterham: thanks for posting the recent pics. That's one bike I always enjoy seeing again.


----------



## karlobike

*one of my dreams came true.....*


----------



## 2alexcoo

Some beautiful bikes in this thread. 

I can't compete with some of the classics here but here is my new Neo Primato, just built up last week. Athena 11 group with converted Centaur alloy shifters, Ambrosio Excellight rims on NOS Daytona hubs, topped off with a Ti railed Regal saddle. I love this bike!


----------



## bigman

A beauty - great job. Consider the Arundel chrome cages.


----------



## luonto

Its not a competition, its a love affair  

The competition is elsewhere, on the road! :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango

One of my favorite De Rosas.










My wife enjoys hers as well.


----------



## velodog

karlobike said:


> *one of my dreams came true.....*


My wife and I both like the green a bunch! Sweet ride.


----------



## gomango

Luonto, Karlobike, and 2alexcoo,

Such beautiful bikes! 

Luonto, thank you for your descriptive ride report. 

....and for the new posts please add ride reviews if you wish!

They are appreciated.


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*Giro de Italia*

Finally got some decent pix of my 1996 De Rosa. Looking very similar paint scheme to the Primato posted above. I'd describe the red as "bright red" and the white as "pearl white." 

Great bike to ride, although I admit I don't ride it alot. It's kind of my "show" bike. Everyone's got a show bike, right? The kind of bike you only ride occassionally for a charity ride when the weather is perfect and no threat of gravel chips. 

The Giro is decked out in Campy Record. I had some Campy Nucleon rims, but they developed some hairline cracks, so when I went to replace them I wanted to emphasize the silver theme. So I built up some Aeroheads from Velocity, with Record hubs. 

Staying retro, kept the downtube Campy Record shifters. The only non-Campy orphan is the Moots titanium seatpost. Seems to fit the best. It'd be nice to upgrade to DeRosa pantographed brake levers and seatpost in the future. 

Thanks for allowing me to post my ride in the company of so many beautiful bikes. De Rosa rules!


----------



## gomango

PeterD in Bugaha said:


> Finally got some decent pix of my 1996 De Rosa. Looking very similar paint scheme to the Primato posted above. I'd describe the red as "bright red" and the white as "pearl white."
> 
> Great bike to ride, although I admit I don't ride it alot. It's kind of my "show" bike. Everyone's got a show bike, right? The kind of bike you only ride occassionally for a charity ride when the weather is perfect and no threat of gravel chips.
> 
> The Giro is decked out in Campy Record. I had some Campy Nucleon rims, but they developed some hairline cracks, so when I went to replace them I wanted to emphasize the silver theme. So I built up some Aeroheads from Velocity, with Record hubs.
> 
> Staying retro, kept the downtube Campy Record shifters. The only non-Campy orphan is the Moots titanium seatpost. Seems to fit the best. It'd be nice to upgrade to DeRosa pantographed brake levers and seatpost in the future.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to post my ride in the company of so many beautiful bikes. De Rosa rules!


What an incredible De Rosa Giro D' Italia.

There was a very similar model for sale this spring in Minneapolis.

Your color scheme was used by a local racing team in the eighties and nineties here in town, and apparently elsewhere I can see.

I hope you enjoy that beautiful bike.


----------



## Andy Merak

My first post (to this forum)!

Here is the new to me (this summer) 2003 Merak I built. It rides like a beauty, stiff, but not too stiff. Makes taking off from a stop fun!


----------



## gomango

Andy Merak said:


> My first post (to this forum)!
> 
> Here is the new to me (this summer) 2003 Merak I built. It rides like a beauty, stiff, but not too stiff. Makes taking off from a stop fun!



Welcome Andy!

You have a beautiful De Rosa.

Looks like a blast to ride.


----------



## luonto

Look FAST!


----------



## Andy Merak

Thanks! It is a great ride, especially since I replaced the FSA Omega bars in the photo with 3T Ergosums. The FSA bars are NOT really Campy Ergo friendly.


----------



## steiger1

Has anybody a picture of a King3 or KIng3 RS in the size 60? 53,5 top tube. Thanks


----------



## Ride-Fly

PeterD in Bugaha said:


> Finally got some decent pix of my 1996 De Rosa. Looking very similar paint scheme to the Primato posted above. I'd describe the red as "bright red" and the white as "pearl white."
> 
> Great bike to ride, although I admit I don't ride it alot. It's kind of my "show" bike. Everyone's got a show bike, right? The kind of bike you only ride occassionally for a charity ride when the weather is perfect and no threat of gravel chips.
> 
> The Giro is decked out in Campy Record. I had some Campy Nucleon rims, but they developed some hairline cracks, so when I went to replace them I wanted to emphasize the silver theme. So I built up some Aeroheads from Velocity, with Record hubs.
> 
> Staying retro, kept the downtube Campy Record shifters. The only non-Campy orphan is the Moots titanium seatpost. Seems to fit the best. It'd be nice to upgrade to DeRosa pantographed brake levers and seatpost in the future.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to post my ride in the company of so many beautiful bikes. De Rosa rules!


You are not in Bugaha!!! I know that bridge!  Beautiful Giro. How is that different than the Primatos? I lust after a steel De Rosa. One day....one day I will have one.


----------



## Chilero

Here is my De Rosa Super Prestige. I thought I'd post it here before it's gone, as it is currently listed on ebay. When I was a kid I lusted after a De Rosa, Colnago or Cinelli... Instead I had to settle for a too-large eight-year-old Atala as my first race bike. 

As a young adult, the bicycles of my desire were still a De Rosa, Colnago or Cinelli... Instead I had to settle for a Univega Gran Premio which took me from Canada to Mexico and beyond. 

As a middle-aged old fart I have (at least for five more days) my De Rosa, a couple of Colnagos, and a few other lesser known vintage exotics. But I can't ride them all, and as nice as some of them look after all these years, like the De Rosa, I don't like wall-hangers. So there you go. I hope the buyer is some kid (at heart) lusting after the same thing I did.


----------



## jet sanchEz

My '87 Professional. The Shamals were just for a quick test run, I didn't really like them. I have a 10 speed Record group that I am going to pop on her soon. This is my favourite bike


----------



## gomango

jet sanchEz said:


> My '87 Professional. The Shamals were just for a quick test run, I didn't really like them. I have a 10 speed Record group that I am going to pop on her soon. This is my favourite bike



I can see why. 

Sweet.


----------



## natrab

My new primato. Just brought it home today. SO excited!!! Will post some better pics than these iphone ones when I get a chance to take some. Right now I just want to ride.


----------



## MERAKMAN

*Nice!*

That is one nice Primato. Not seen one (apart from in brochure) in that colour pictured. Love the gold! Enjoy!


----------



## karlobike

this is the last one that came ........... in my harem. "Primato" Gewiss Ballan replica 1994/95 "


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Chilero said:


> Here is my De Rosa Super Prestige. I thought I'd post it here before it's gone, as it is currently listed on ebay. When I was a kid I lusted after a De Rosa, Colnago or Cinelli... Instead I had to settle for a too-large eight-year-old Atala as my first race bike.
> 
> As a young adult, the bicycles of my desire were still a De Rosa, Colnago or Cinelli... Instead I had to settle for a Univega Gran Premio which took me from Canada to Mexico and beyond.
> 
> As a middle-aged old fart I have (at least for five more days) my De Rosa, a couple of Colnagos, and a few other lesser known vintage exotics. But I can't ride them all, and as nice as some of them look after all these years, like the De Rosa, I don't like wall-hangers. So there you go. I hope the buyer is some kid (at heart) lusting after the same thing I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []



Crap. crap. Dammit.  

Crap.

Totally wasn't watching eBay. Probably went for above what I could've afforded anyway. 


             

Edit to add:

crap.


----------



## dbh

I was shocked how cheap this went on ebay. Absolutely stunning bike too. I was watching the auction and simply forgot about the bike, thinking it would rocket up in price. Nope. Someone got a hell of a deal.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

dbh said:


> I was shocked how cheap this went on ebay. Absolutely stunning bike too. I was watching the auction and simply forgot about the bike, thinking it would rocket up in price. Nope. Someone got a hell of a deal.



Oh...crap.

I think I'd have put off buying the Curtlo winter bike (which I actually needed) for this one.

Would've been a sweet replacement for my purple De Rosa of the same year (or near to it as it looks to be) as this one, that I had to sell some years ago.


----------



## MERAKMAN

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Oh...crap.
> 
> I think I'd have put off buying the Curtlo winter bike (which I actually needed) for this one.
> 
> Would've been a sweet replacement for my purple De Rosa of the same year (or near to it as it looks to be) as this one, that I had to sell some years ago.


I know how you feel when you miss out....but probably wasn't meant to be as they say! Maybe something better will come along..


----------



## greg75

Have been meaning to contribute to this thread for ages...


----------



## Chilero

My old De Rosa (sigh) went to some lucky guy in Korea. He's pretty happy and from what he tells me it's getting ridden, as was intended... My Medici on the other hand, went for less than half of the De Rosa, and two days later the buyer parted it out... sigh again... so if you search for Medici on ebay and you see a nice blue frame with yellow lettering, a yellow Medici water bottle, etc....


----------



## stelvio1925

*My De Rosa Duet*

I've been riding this all summer. A mid-80's Professional with Super Record/Record group, 
pantographed rings & Cinelli bars & stem. Found a nicely broken-in maroon
Brooks Swift to replace the original saddle. New cables & Cinelli cork tape 
& she was good to go. . 










My new ride for next spring: NeoPrimato (late 1990's) with 1" threadless fork, 
new Centaur gruppo & White Industries H3 hubs laced to IRD Cadence Aero rims 24F/28R.


----------



## zmudshark

I just rebuilt my wife's De Rosa Professional with modern components:


----------



## ultimobici

Well here's my 2002 Merak finally built up with a mix of old & new Campagnolo








Levers, rear mech, cassette & chain are 11 speed Record with a 2010 mech to preserve the style of 10 speed. Cranks, rings & Ti bb are from PMP as is the seatpost. Calipers are 2002 Record polished alloy. Bars & Stem are Deda Zero 100.

Only fly in the ointment is the forks. The original is cut 15mm too short so I have to use these Eastons. So if anyone has an original Merak fork in the same finish let me know!


----------



## DanMartin

2010 Merak, with Super Record 11


----------



## Marz

Congratulations DanMartin. It's The Bomb!


----------



## Marz

Chilero said:


> Here is my De Rosa Super Prestige. I thought I'd post it here before it's gone, as it is currently listed on ebay. When I was a kid I lusted after a De Rosa, Colnago or Cinelli... Instead I had to settle for a too-large eight-year-old Atala as my first race bike.
> 
> As a young adult, the bicycles of my desire were still a De Rosa, Colnago or Cinelli... Instead I had to settle for a Univega Gran Premio which took me from Canada to Mexico and beyond.
> 
> As a middle-aged old fart I have (at least for five more days) my De Rosa, a couple of Colnagos, and a few other lesser known vintage exotics. But I can't ride them all, and as nice as some of them look after all these years, like the De Rosa, I don't like wall-hangers. So there you go. I hope the buyer is some kid (at heart) lusting after the same thing I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bike, I'm glad I missed it as the tension of no funds and lust would have made my head explode because it looks like MY SIZE, arghhhhhh!
> 
> Just to twist the knife a little more, can you tell me it's size, please?
> Marz


----------



## Chilero

Marz, sorry about this, I hope it doesn't hurt too much: 51cm c-c (approx 53cm c-t).
By the way, it sold to a "young at heart" gentleman from Korea.
With the proceeds of this sale of another bike I managed to purchase a nicely repainted Cinelli frameset from 1959, albeit with some upgrades like brazed-on shifter bosses and cable guides. When it gets built up it will go up for sale as my interests have shifted to more obscure vintage (pre-60s) brands, like the German RIC or the Italian Cicognani.


----------



## DanMartin

Marz said:


> Congratulations DanMartin. It's The Bomb!


Thanks! I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Marz

Thanks Chilero, Phew, looks like it was one size too small.


----------



## redmasi

Maiden voyage, '08 Idol. 
Feel like I just got home from a fabulous first date. When can I see you again? Soon I hope??? :thumbsup:


----------



## ceper

he all. newbie here, am interested to buy vintage de rosa primato series with framesize 52 is there anyone want to sell with reasonable price..thx all, 

kinda interested with De Rosa with fuschia color...


----------



## Mattman

*Finally posting mine*

This is my 2006 Neo Primato. Build is almost all Italian. Campy Record, with Campy Zonda wheels. The Tires are German and the bars are Bontrager carbon, I guess they're American or maybe from Taiwan. I love this bike! I have owned many bikes, and several others were very nice, but this is the best.


----------



## jimmm

*My new De Rosa Primato*

Hi all

I finally got my De Rosa, a bike that I have been wanting for years, a red Primato. My first ride on Saturday and I have only riden it twice so I am still working out the position on it and getting to know it. Feels good so far.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi nice bike. Which year is that one from?


----------



## INDECS

Looks like a '96 or '97 to me. Not sure when they introduced the unicrown forks.
Nice 'n clean build!


----------



## jimmm

Hi Thanks!

The eBay ad said it was a 95. I have a 95 catalog and it shows the flat crown fork. However I have seen pics on the net showing 95's with a unicrown. I have gita catalogs from 92 to 99 but unfortunately I am unable to find them (I know they gotta be in the house SOMEWHERE??).

It is a 49-50 and a CM longer than I prefer in the top tube but in the 90's they didn't import a smaller Primato. And I am not sure it would've made a difference.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Jimmm

Nice! So do you have any brochures 2000 onward? Trying to find out which brochures I have. I have two brochures, but not sure which years they denote, between 2000 and 2002.


----------



## jimmm

Found them!!

Sorry I only have the Gita catalogs from 92 to 99 except for 98. Something interesting in the catalogs I have is they show the primato for all years with a flat crown fork. Mind has a unicrown fork and I have seen other Primato's with unicrowns I guess they shipped them both ways. The Neo Primato shows up in my 99 catalog with a painted unicrown fork.


----------



## MERAKMAN

jimmm said:


> Found them!!
> 
> Sorry I only have the Gita catalogs from 92 to 99 except for 98. Something interesting in the catalogs I have is they show the primato for all years with a flat crown fork. Mind has a unicrown fork and I have seen other Primato's with unicrowns I guess they shipped them both ways. The Neo Primato shows up in my 99 catalog with a painted unicrown fork.



Hi

Good hunting, thanks for looking. Please could you tell me what does the cover of the 1999 cataloge look like and which frame is the first featured in the catalogue?

Also is the Merak featured with this paint scheme?:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qogwarp/4590721243/

Sorry for all the questions, but I just can't seem to find out which years my two catalogues refer to. They are definately either 2000,2001 or 2002...

Thanks again.


----------



## nottawayblue

Just picked her up yesterday. Wicked excited to get her out on the roads, thank goodness its 80 and sunny!

'93 Nuovo Classico
TSX tubing

Currently set with 2004 dura ace, 3T stem and bars, mavic open pro rims laced to dura ace hubs.


----------



## INDECS

jimmm said:


> Found them!!
> 
> Sorry I only have the Gita catalogs from 92 to 99 except for 98. Something interesting in the catalogs I have is they show the primato for all years with a flat crown fork. Mind has a unicrown fork and I have seen other Primato's with unicrowns I guess they shipped them both ways. The Neo Primato shows up in my 99 catalog with a painted unicrown fork.


My 93 Primato has a fully chromed sloping crown fork, and I see them alot over here in Europe.
Maybe it was a difference for the European and US market...?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Yeah, I'm loving that colour! Whats the colour called please?

It looks brand new! Do you ride that one alot, or is she a look at only frame?


----------



## jimmm

merakman

Hi. The Merak for 1999 was not that color. It is silver with black fork, head tube a parts of the seat and down tube like this one.

http://www.vosdfd.nl/innovaeditor/assets/overig/de rosa merak record 1.JPG

indecs

Nice color on the frame and that is a fork I have not seen in the american brochures. Wish I had one. The US ones seem to be either unicrown or flat crown. Maybe there was a problem with the flat crowns and they got replaced with the unicrowns??


----------



## jimmm

nottawayblue

One of my favorite De Rosa colors!! I always like the Nouvo Classico. The color combination was offered in 1992 so that is probably the year of your bike. The colors changed every year on that bike.


----------



## INDECS

@MERAKMAN, according to Bikepedia the color is called Metallic Teal. 
It's kind of emerald... beautiful color but hard to photograph.

I bought the frameset (hardly used) last year and have been collection parts for it. It will be built op this spring/summer with period correct 8-speed Record and Shamal wheels.


----------



## MERAKMAN

jimmm said:


> merakman
> 
> Hi. The Merak for 1999 was not that color. It is silver with black fork, head tube a parts of the seat and down tube like this one.
> 
> http://www.vosdfd.nl/innovaeditor/assets/overig/de rosa merak record 1.JPG
> 
> Thanks Jimmm, nice pic. Now is the 2000 Merak model the same as the 1999, using SC6.110 alloy? If so I have the 2001/2002 model year brochures. Anyone expert in De Rosa model year line ups?


----------



## MERAKMAN

INDECS said:


> @MERAKMAN, according to Bikepedia the color is called Metallic Teal.
> It's kind of emerald... beautiful color but hard to photograph.
> 
> I bought the frameset (hardly used) last year and have been collection parts for it. It will be built op this spring/summer with period correct 8-speed Record and Shamal wheels.



Well, its a beautiful colour! Never heard of Bikepedia, looked it up, but couldn't see the colours chart for the Primato?

When its built up, its gonna look even better!

edit: Found it! Metallic teal under the '95 Primato. Looking at the 97 Primato colours, I wonder what Wild Grape looks like? Sounds delicious...!


----------



## zmudshark

This is Wild Grape, and one heck of a price if it's not dented:
http://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/2264034935.html


----------



## gomango

zmudshark said:


> This is Wild Grape, and one heck of a price if it's not dented:
> http://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/2264034935.html



I have a note of inquiry into them at this point.


----------



## zmudshark

gomango said:


> I have a note of inquiry into them at this point.


Good luck,G. Hope it turns out for you. Worth a repaint at that price.


----------



## jimmm

Good lucky! I have a friend who'd
fit it perfectly and he is cheap SOB so it would be right up his ally. Alas I am no where near NC.


----------



## MoPho

zmudshark said:


> This is Wild Grape, and one heck of a price if it's not dented:
> http://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/2264034935.html



Is that really all a Primato is worth?


----------



## jet sanchEz

Damn! It must be gone, the posting date is March 13th, 2011. Good luck gomango, if it doesn't work out, it is my size


----------



## MERAKMAN

zmudshark said:


> This is Wild Grape, and one heck of a price if it's not dented:
> http://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/2264034935.html



Lovely colour! Bet its even better in the flesh. Does anyone know what the detail work on the toptube is like?

Now that makes me think, what is THE best/nicest colour in DE Rosa's bike history? Wild Grape and Metallic teal, have got to be up there. 

My favorites are always the Matt black on the UD and matt blue, black Vini colours of the Merak, back in the early 2000's. More recently I like the Verdi (green) on the Neo Pro and the Arancio of the previous Idol. Also the Turchese of the '09 Merak Hydroformed..


----------



## gomango

zmudshark said:


> Good luck,G. Hope it turns out for you. Worth a repaint at that price.




........and while the Wild Grape is an interesting shade, I've seen and ridden a white Primato that knocked me out.

I have a way to get the frameset home!

No more talking about deals before they are completed though. 

Way too many intangibles...


----------



## jet sanchEz

A $400 De Rosa Primato frameset sat on Craiglist for almost 6 weeks?


----------



## zmudshark

gomango said:


> ........and while the Wild Grape is an interesting shade, I've seen and ridden a white Primato that knocked me out.
> 
> I have a way to get the frameset home!
> 
> No more talking about deals before they are completed though.
> 
> Way too many intangibles...


Mica White has to be the nicest color Primato. It's impossible to capture the color well, but it has pink and green undertones in the sunlight.


----------



## jimmm

Yes the white is probably my favorite on a Primato but you can never go wrong with red  . The red on mine is stunning and my pics don't do it justice.


----------



## zmudshark

My red Primato is my favorite, I must say. Being red, it is also faster than the white one


----------



## jimmm

Love your fork zmudshark Got to find one of those....


----------



## mkeiler

*Lotoja*

Has anyone been accepted into the 2011 Lotoja yet? Me and some friends entered in as an individual fun ride as a team and was wondering if anyone has heard back yet? We are still waiting. I know it is a long shot to get approved but just curious. If we get approved i would love to get some training tips from people that road it. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## gomango

zmudshark said:


> Mica White has to be the nicest color Primato. It's impossible to capture the color well, but it has pink and green undertones in the sunlight.



What a great looking bike.

Guys, here's the deal.

I have four emails into the seller, two of which went in a week before Z's post.

This frameset is sold I'm thinking, and the posting was never deleted.

The seller will never know how much more I was prepared to pay. 

This is worth it just to see Z's Primatos again though.....

Always nice!


----------



## zmudshark

Gomango, can you ride a 56?

I may know of one. It's Mica White, as well.


----------



## gomango

zmudshark said:


> Gomango, can you ride a 56?
> 
> I may know of one. It's Mica White, as well.




Just a little small on a 56, I'd reckon.

I've been known to ride a 56, but I've waited this long for the right Primato, might as well make sure I've nailed it.

That 59 listed for "free" was likely a little smaller than that, and would have been perfect.

Thank you though, you'll get to see me one of these yet!

Who knows, I'll be in Europe this summer with my wife's credit card.

Anything could happen.


----------



## MoPho

zmudshark said:


> My red Primato is my favorite, I must say. Being red, it is also faster than the white one



I had ordered my Primato in white but it arrived red, which I ended up being very happy about since it is indeed faster :thumbsup: 


.


----------



## MRajewski

*A little help with my new (to me) De Rosa*

I've been a mountain biker in the past (rode a C-dale Super V - that I still have and love) but have NO experience being a roadie. 

Long story short, my brother sent his De Rosa Planet up to me (he doesn't ride anymore) and I've wanted to bet back into biking and riding the roads seems to be more realistic for me. 

Anyway, he sent his Planet up to me. Just got it the other day and hope to get it home, cleaned up, and ready to ride this weekend. I would really appreciate any input, suggestions or advice from you avid De Rosa types.  

I'm (currently) a massive fat a$$...... about 5'8" and 210 or so. (hence, why I "needed" to get back into biking - haa). I know "some" about the bike and biking in general but all/most of my knowledge is from the mt. biking side. 

Some questions:
1. The bike's paint is almost "sticky." I gather it's what De Rosa calls it's "matte" finish. It's an almost rubberized coating that's supposed to cut down on paint chips. It's a BIT** to clean so any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
2. Gear: It looks like it's all Campie Chrous. He tells me that it's all awesome ant that it gets better with age (and periodic maintenance of course) ...etc etc.... (my mt. bike is all XTR other than the hubs and rims) Is he embellishing a bit? 
3. Is there a "weight limit" on this bike (as I've read on other De Rosa's) or is that limited to the carbon bikes? -- if YES, am I over that limit at 210?
4. What can you guys tell me about this frame....bike......etc. 

I'm all ears. 


Pics aren't the best but its what I could do with my phone.


----------



## jimmm

Nice bike.

Can't help you with all your questions but I have ridden nothing but Campy since the late nineties. I find it no more difficult to maintain than shimano equipment and prefer the sifters to STI. I have setup Shimano bikes so I do know a bit. You will love it but I am bias.

My guess is you are not too heavy for the frame. It is aluminum.

Also if you decide to use your own SPD pedals so you can use Mountain bike shoes, I would be interested in the campy pedals.


----------



## MRajewski

Heh.... my bro and I wear the same shoe size (a whoooopping men's 8) so he sent me his black/yellow carbon Diadoras......


----------



## jimmm

That is the same size I wear!!!! But I am only 5'3"

Enjoy the bike!

Jim


----------



## MERAKMAN

No worries about weight limit on a De Rosa, its only there for the dealer to see which frame suit which riders weight...ie the Planet is robust enough. Enjoy!


----------



## roadie01

mkeiler said:


> Has anyone been accepted into the 2011 Lotoja yet? Me and some friends entered in as an individual fun ride as a team and was wondering if anyone has heard back yet? We are still waiting. I know it is a long shot to get approved but just curious. If we get approved i would love to get some training tips from people that road it. Thanks.
> Mike


As for getting in I hope the lottery goes well. If your a previous finisher your chances of getting in are much better. 

I've ridden the Lotoja 4 times finished 3. As a "Fun Ride" rider I'm deffinately not one that is looking to break the >10 hour mark. Last year was the only year I didn't finish due to being hit by a truck 5 days prior to the start. Luckily I wasn't injured to much to ride but between the loaner bike and the bumps and bruises I was only able to ride 80 of the 200 miles. 

Here are a few tips I have:
1. Make sure your fit is spot on well before the start of the race and don't make any adjustments right before. It's amazing what a CM or two differnence will do to your comfort after 100 plus miles let alone 206. This is why the loaner bike contributed to my DNF last year. 
2. Get your miles in and include long sustained climbs if possible. If you look at the elevation profile you'll two mountain passes that need to be sumitted. Both are longer sustained climbs rather than short steep climbs. I also like to do a couple 80 to 100 solo rides. Plan on the field you left Logan with being shredded on the first big climb. 
3. Figure out your nutrition in advance the last thing you need is to be at 150 miles and realize that drinking 6 bottles of sports drink through out the day will give you diarea. I prefer to alternate 1 bottle of sports drink, one water during the ride. 
4. Come prepared for all weather, the year before I started riding the Lotoja it snowed and riders where being pulled off the road with hypothermia. It's almost always cold at the start unless your a sport rider starting after the sun comes up. Be prepared to shed layers in Preston, ID. Or if it's still cold use leg warmers and arm warmers, by the time you crest the first sumit you'll be happy you didn't wear a jacket or tights (unless it snows again).


----------



## kbwh

Not mine Team Christina Watches' Meraks in the starting village of the final stage of Tour of Norway 2011.


----------



## ultimobici

New addition due soon. 

Now what to build it with.....?

Was thinking Record 11 with Deda cockpit, Arione CX & Neutrons or box-section tubulars.

Not sure if it would be better with black or white contact points.


----------



## Marz

Wow!!! is that a 48 sloping? Where do you find these beautiful De Rosas?


----------



## ultimobici

Marz said:


> Wow!!! is that a 48 sloping? Where do you find these beautiful De Rosas?


That's not the one I am buying just the only pic I could find of the colour scheme. 

The one I am buying is a 54.5TT so equates to a 53 C-C.


----------



## stukov

Hi! I just bought a used DeRosa Planet frame. (I will post pics later)
The weird thing is that I can hardly find any info about this type of DeRosa. 
Is it an old one? Or is it a low end bottom line, so nobody has it?
It is full aluminium in 59cm size. I figured out that 2003 Planet came with carbon seatstays.
Did the full alu frame continue after 2003 or it ended in 2003?

Give me a link about DeRosa Planet timeline! 
thx


----------



## MRajewski

Flip it over, write down the letters/numbers on the bottom of the bottom bracket and you can email them to DeRosa. I've also got a Planet that's new to me. I tried DeRosa for some frame info. once but never heard back. Will try them again no though since you reminded me.


----------



## sikabk

MRajewski said:


> Flip it over, write down the letters/numbers on the bottom of the bottom bracket and you can email them to DeRosa. I've also got a Planet that's new to me. I tried DeRosa for some frame info. once but never heard back. Will try them again no though since you reminded me.


What's this e-mail address I keep on reading about? Is there a site also?


----------



## sikabk

Here's my De Rosa:


----------



## retrofit

*Primato Scam?*

Hey jimmm,

Looks like some scammer is using your photo in a Craig's List ad:
knoxville.craigslist.org/bik/2594147131.html



jimmm said:


> Hi all
> 
> I finally got my De Rosa, a bike that I have been wanting for years, a red Primato. My first ride on Saturday and I have only riden it twice so I am still working out the position on it and getting to know it. Feels good so far.


----------



## jimmm

Hey thanks for the heads up. I posted a scam alert on the knoxville craigslist.

Jim







retrofit said:


> Hey jimmm,
> 
> Looks like some scammer is using your photo in a Craig's List ad:
> knoxville.craigslist.org/bik/2594147131.html


----------



## dimsum

*New/old ride*

Too nice to leave hanging in the garage. Kept the old Super Record group and thru on some things I had lying around.


----------



## raimundospark

This is the first time I've seen a Super Prestige with the same colors as mine! I've looked for one like it over the years. I haven't upgraded shifters yet but that's coming. Beautiful bike (if I do say so myself).


----------



## Kimandre82

Thats a nice bike


----------



## raimundospark

That's the second Super Prestige I've seen on this topic that is the same color frame as mine - the gold has grown on me over the years. I still get complements from guys on newer bikes...as they pass me. More my fault than the bike's though.


----------



## jimmm

*My De Rosa again*

I know I have posted a pic of my bike before but I finally got a pic that I really like. I always think of the bike pics I saw in the Gita Catalogs or in the old Bicycle Guide that just make want to be riding that bike. This is the one that does it for me.

I wish I knew a site to store my images in a larger size. It looks great bigger. Currently my desktop pic.


----------



## jet sanchEz

A re-painted (by Waterford) Nuovo Classico with 9-speed Ultegra fell into my lap. Dunno how I feel about the Ultegra just yet but I do know that the stem and bars have to go---the headset is a nice Chris King so I will probably go with a classic Cinelli combo.


----------



## brewster

Nice shade of blue. :thumbsup: Are you pleased with the quality of paint work you got from Waterford?


----------



## grooveninja

Just received my Corum with custom colors. 17.5lbs.


----------



## MKO

sweet bike :thumbsup:


----------



## zacolnago

What a beauty. What size frame is that?


----------



## enac

Beautiful bicycle. Is a 53cm slope? 57.5 top tube?


----------



## grooveninja

Its the 51 with the 56cm top tube


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

Here's one I finished today. Not sure on the year though.

I bought it fairly scratched up and needing love. I sent it to the "go-to guy" across town who specialises in vintage bikes and motorbikes for a baked enamel paint job in the same colour, which may not actually be the original colour but so what, I think it looks great. He applied the decals and clearcoated over the top.

I bought it as an SLX frame and I pleased to find the rifling in the tubes when I poked my finger in there. :thumbsup:

Anyway, here it is, for you De Rosa fans.

View attachment 247921


View attachment 247922


Spec is:

De Rosa Columbus SLX frame and fork, 57cm TT
Full Campy build, 10sp Record except for...
Chorus BB, cassette and seatpost
Daytona front derailleur
Cinelli bars and stem
Zonda wheels
Scwalbe Ultremo tyres
White cable outers
Eleganza bar tape (my personal favourite for a steel bike that I want to use)
Rav-X saddle

Took it out today and... wow. Just wow. My previous De Rosa (now hanging up) was a 59cm and just a big too big. This one is so natural in the geometry (for me).

I'm beyond happy with it, from the colour to the fit to the ride and of course, that famous heart on the headtube. 

Grumps

Edit: damn, didn't notice the finishing tape coming loose on the left side of the bars, dammit!


----------



## gomango

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Here's one I finished today. Not sure on the year though.
> 
> I bought it fairly scratched up and needing love. I sent it to the "go-to guy" across town who specialises in vintage bikes and motorbikes for a baked enamel paint job in the same colour, which may not actually be the original colour but so what, I think it looks great. He applied the decals and clearcoated over the top.
> 
> I bought it as an SLX frame and I pleased to find the rifling in the tubes when I poked my finger in there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway, here it is, for you De Rosa fans.
> 
> View attachment 247921
> 
> 
> View attachment 247922
> 
> 
> Spec is:
> 
> De Rosa Columbus SLX frame and fork, 57cm TT
> Full Campy build, 10sp Record except for...
> Chorus BB, cassette and seatpost
> Daytona front derailleur
> Cinelli bars and stem
> Zonda wheels
> Scwalbe Ultremo tyres
> White cable outers
> Eleganza bar tape (my personal favourite for a steel bike that I want to use)
> Rav-X saddle
> 
> Took it out today and... wow. Just wow. My previous De Rosa (now hanging up) was a 59cm and just a big too big. This one is so natural in the geometry (for me).
> 
> I'm beyond happy with it, from the colour to the fit to the ride and of course, that famous heart on the headtube.
> 
> Grumps
> 
> Edit: damn, didn't notice the finishing tape coming loose on the left side of the bars, dammit!


Looks fantastic!

Just the shot in the arm I needed, as I have been offered a very rough 35 Anniversario frameset that will need refinishing.

Maybe I'll just pick it up after seeing your beauty.

..and don't worry about the tape! I'm sure you've already corrected the matter.


----------



## mriddle

Unc Grump,

Looks pretty damn good to me, is it brown? Is it metallic?
Thanks for posting.


----------



## greg75

Uncle Grumps,

Very classy bike, and my size too. Excellent work!

Did you do your own drilling for internal cable routing through the top tube? It looks like the entry and exit holes are perfectly located for those of us who prefer right side front brake levers.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

Thanks for the kind words folks.

@gomango, yep, fixed the tape before I took it out for it's maiden voyage. Pleased to say the tape has stuck and not come adrift yet. 

@mriddle, it's a burgundy which looks a bit purple in the light. Not metallic, but it's over a silver base coat so it's kind of got a translucence to it.

@greg75, nope, it's factory drilled. I assume it's factory because there is a guide tube inside the top tube for the inner cable. There is another bike on the forum in the "I.D'ing a SLX frame" thread with a similar type of cable entry. It might be your size but you're miles away. 

Grumps


----------



## DAmianwelch

some great bikes and pictures here! Would you like to see my ex team rock racing King 3? I would love to show it but need a few more posts to do that...


----------



## donkikon

Great post!


----------



## Matt1986

I've just finished building up my first De Rosa, a second-hand Titanio XS with full Chorus and Zonda wheels. Given the current strength of the Australian dollar, I was able to pick up this beauty from eBay and build her up to my tastes for less than I could buy a 105-equipped aluminium racer from the LBS. 

With any luck this will be a bike to see me through many a year to come.


----------



## enac

very sweet.


----------



## wongjonsilver




----------



## Nhat Huy

My ex-girl:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Matt1986 said:


> I've just finished building up my first De Rosa, a second-hand Titanio XS


Really nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokva

Matt1986 said:


> I've just finished building up my first De Rosa, a second-hand Titanio XS with full Chorus and Zonda wheels. Given the current strength of the Australian dollar, I was able to pick up this beauty from eBay and build her up to my tastes for less than I could buy a 105-equipped aluminium racer from the LBS.
> 
> With any luck this will be a bike to see me through many a year to come.


I WANT THIS FRAME IN SIZE 59!!! :thumbsup:

BTW Is that Deda Newton Shallow bar?


----------



## Matt1986

smokva said:


> I WANT THIS FRAME IN SIZE 59!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW Is that Deda Newton Shallow bar?


Cheers! I really lucked out and found one in the exact right size for me (61x59). And yes, the bars are Newton Shallows - nice ergonomics, very light and just the right amount of drop. I use a Cinelli 64 on my other ride and I find the Newtons to be a good modern equivalent.

Hope one turns up in your size!


----------



## JHArizona

*Help with this De Rosa*

This one needs some TLC....trying to figure out age and model????


----------



## dnalsaam

about 1983


----------



## Tel

*De Rosa King*

Here's a picture of my De Rosa King


----------



## ultimobici

*2002 Merak Updated*

So now she has her correct fork I thought I'd represent her at court!








Cruddy English summer weather necessitated All Weathers. Better pics when the sun comes out to play, if it ever does!!


----------



## enac

*Sweet new ride.*

nice King


----------



## goose710

*Gentlemen

My first post I'd like to show you what METAL FATIGUE looks like on a de rosa frame.
A mere 10,200 miles in three years and it snapped while climing a small hill 
I have another twin to this and i'm still riding but not as much, also have a Coppi the spell the De Rosa .

Goose710*


----------



## ultimobici

3 years & 10000 miles? Where - on a beach? The signs of corrosion and the age of the paint job looks waaaay older or more abused.


----------



## goose710

The frame is a 1997
i rode it for three years before it broke, it's been hanging in my garage for that long 
Just stripped the campy record off the frame this week, 
most of the scratchs, and dings are from throwing it the truck bed .

there is a bit of paint bubbling from some corrosion but that was after i retired the frame.

goose710


----------



## cpsqlrwn

Is this Neuron or EL-OS?


----------



## gomango

cpsqlrwn said:


> Is this Neuron or EL-OS?


Looks like my ELOS Giro 'd Italia.

Crazy nasty destruction.

Wow.

My sympathies.


----------



## adventurer90

*De Rosa Titanio*

I try not to muck up the forums if I can find info elsewhere but this one is stumping me. I just got a De Rosa Titanio. From research it looks to be a earlier one (1992 or so) with a single set of bottle braze ons, a FD hanger. Serial number under the BB is DB 008. Can anyone out there know any more about this frameset than I do? It has Campy record 8 Speed with Shamal TI clinchers, all of which would put it around 1991/2. It is unpainted (nude). It has Blue DE ROSA decals on both sides of the seat tube and down tube.


----------



## framesti

*derosa*



goose710 said:


> The frame is a 1997
> i rode it for three years before it broke, it's been hanging in my garage for that long
> Just stripped the campy record off the frame this week,
> most of the scratchs, and dings are from throwing it the truck bed .
> 
> there is a bit of paint bubbling from some corrosion but that was after i retired the frame.
> 
> goose710


Are you the original owner? If not, that could be the reason


----------



## Matt1986

adventurer90 said:


> I try not to muck up the forums if I can find info elsewhere but this one is stumping me. I just got a De Rosa Titanio. From research it looks to be a earlier one (1992 or so) with a single set of bottle braze ons, a FD hanger. Serial number under the BB is DB 008. Can anyone out there know any more about this frameset than I do? It has Campy record 8 Speed with Shamal TI clinchers, all of which would put it around 1991/2. It is unpainted (nude). It has Blue DE ROSA decals on both sides of the seat tube and down tube.


Sounds very similar to my '94 Titanio E.O.S. (FD hanger, single set of bottle braze-ons), except mine is painted. Other I have seen from this period have been painted also, so perhaps someone stripped yours nude and re-decaled it? Of course, I could be off the mark here.

Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## John Cyr

I did a seperate build thread for La Diabla Negra, but I hope it deserves to be here as well. And until I get my Protos, She rocks!


----------



## Matt1986

My latest commuter. A retro/modern of sorts; De Rosa '94 Titanio EOS built up with 2011 Veloce


----------



## Mr. Versatile

nottawayblue said:


> Just picked her up yesterday. Wicked excited to get her out on the roads, thank goodness its 80 and sunny!
> 
> '93 Nuovo Classico
> TSX tubing
> 
> Currently set with 2004 dura ace, 3T stem and bars, mavic open pro rims laced to dura ace hubs.


Boy! Does that bring back memories. I bought that Identical bike, blue & yellow, with all Campy Chorus, new in '93. I still have it & always will. I've had it painted a couple of times & changed a few things, but I'll never let that one go. The carbon fork is gone & the bars & stem are different. It has just over 60,000 mi on it now. Congrats on your purchase. It's a great bike. You can see mine here: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/little-porn-masses-96677.html#post1075726


----------



## ultraman6970

that can be repaired just in case and is not a hard repair, just cut the tube, take the tube and put a new one inside. Is not a complicated thing to do if the builder has experience.

As for the fail. that lug always have the same issue, needs to be reinforced at the inside, beautiful lug but always ends snapping the tube in the same place, wonder if could cause the same problem to have those spikes in 2 different sizes, another option is reinforce the tube before getting it in with a sleeve inside or something?

Hope you decide to repair the frame, is still salvageable.

Cheers



goose710 said:


> *Gentlemen
> 
> My first post I'd like to show you what METAL FATIGUE looks like on a de rosa frame.
> A mere 10,200 miles in three years and it snapped while climing a small hill
> I have another twin to this and i'm still riding but not as much, also have a Coppi the spell the De Rosa .
> 
> Goose710*


----------



## robraid189

*my de rosa titanio*

my NOS de rosa titanio w/ NOS campagnolo c record century


----------



## lrebelo

Just ordered a 2013 C-59 Colnago . Can't wait for it to arrive . Where would you folks rate the Colnago in the top 10 Italian bikes ?


----------



## jimmm

Very nice! Have you considered red bar tape or black tires?


----------



## INDECS

Awesome Titanio!

Judging from the stem length and saddle height it looks a few sizes too small though... look out with that seatpost, it's far over the limit.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

lrebelo said:


> Just ordered a 2013 C-59 Colnago . Can't wait for it to arrive . Where would you folks rate the Colnago in the top 10 Italian bikes ?


We'd rate them in the Colnago forum.

This here is De Rosa territory, where we rate De Rosa first. After that, Tommassini, Pinarello, Colnago, Guerciotti, Basso, Bianchi, Wilier, etc are all equal second.

Grumps


----------



## lrebelo

oops my bad Grumps I thought I was on the Colnago forum . De Rosa looks awesome .


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

lrebelo said:


> oops my bad Grumps I thought I was on the Colnago forum . De Rosa looks awesome .


 No harm done! I have a 1980 Colnago as well. :thumbsup:

The next best thing to Italian steel is Italian (branded) carbon.

Grumps


----------



## LookDave

Bought, built up, and now riding this Corum frame for a couple of months now; very, very happy with it.


----------



## lrebelo

Bro beautiful bike !!!!! Awesome


----------



## r3xnvb

I now know it's a replica 73, what year did it come out? is it also a super prestige frame?


----------



## Fixt00l

Greetings everyone! I am a poor beginner and I have a De Rosa Planet with Campagnolo Chorus 9 speed, 39 - 53 in the front and a custom 12-27 in the back, I also bought a second hand FSA GOSSAMER Compact 34 - 50.I had many high speed crashes and the frame is just fine.I am a cheap ***** and I am not willing to pay $ 200 for a fine repaint...I bought the bike for 600 € shipped from Italy to Bulgaria, it was freshly repainted and I cannot forgive myself for crashing and ruining the paint.I already made some 7 000 miles on it, I have no idea how old it is, maybe 10 years old.I read that the former pro team of Riso Scotti used the same frame.


----------



## R-Know

I love this Avant, the black one. ( I'm not allowed to quote pics yet)
In the same colours and Campa Record 10speed set up it's for sale at my lbs. Around €3000.- 
Last years model. Scirocco wheels.
It is a bike I realy like and want but in my opinion it's to expensive.....and I don't have the money.:cryin:


----------



## R-Know

I mean the Avant on the previous page.


----------



## R-Know

John Cyr contibution.


----------



## MERAKMAN

r3xnvb said:


> I now know it's a replica 73, what year did it come out? is it also a super prestige frame?


Hi I think its from about 3 to 4 years ago, but would have to check! Definately not more than 5 years back. Its a standard Neo Primato underneath the paint..


----------



## primov8

*2013 Merak Evolution*


----------



## shinntonic

Primov8, your bike is so sweet!


----------



## ultraman6970

Don't even remember if I posted this one, not super new, still mint, perfect do it all machine.


----------



## sante pollastri

View attachment 273555
View attachment 273556
View attachment 273557
View attachment 273558
two old sisters.


----------



## dtddiver

I want spring!

View attachment 274368


----------



## primov8

That Milanino build looks really good. Nicely done.


----------



## timujin

Im undecided between Enve's and Bora Ultra on my Merak.. Having seen this pic, im now more confused!!! Awesome specimen...


----------



## primov8

shinntonic said:


> Primov8, your bike is so sweet!


Much appreciated. The Merak has become my favorite of the three I currently own. 



timujin said:


> Im undecided between Enve's and Bora Ultra on my Merak.. Having seen this pic, im now more confused!!! Awesome specimen...


Thanks. 
I'm in the same boat as you; I sold my Enve 65s last month and had plan on going with their 6.7s. But I want something different and the Bora Ones and Boyds 58s are what I'm looking at now.


----------



## timujin

primov8 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm in the same boat as you; I sold my Enve 65s last month and had plan on going with their 6.7s. But I want something different and the Bora Ones and Boyds 58s are what I'm looking at now.


Yeh its annoying as there are so many wheels out there.. even in the campy range, bullets are getting good reviews for sub £1000. over £1000 are the bora, of which the dark label are my fav's aesthetically... i want to stay italian so the fulcrum racing speeds are now on my radar.. either way.. I have to buy soon so the more I can gather in terms of info the better....


----------



## timujin

View attachment 274946


primov8... thats what itll look like if you get the Bora's!!!


----------



## redisfastest

I found this pretty Primato, just my size, hanging from the ceiling of a 2nd hand sporting goods consignment store among some typical thrift store bikes. Paid the full asking price of $550 without even haggling. Very nice shape - well ridden and well maintained. Just some very minor paint chipping. Appears to be a 1996, judging by the group set. 

Lots of snow here now so livingroom pics will have to suffice. First post here so I hope the images load OK.

View attachment 274975


----------



## MoPho

redisfastest said:


> I found this pretty Primato, just my size, hanging from the ceiling of a 2nd hand sporting goods consignment store among some typical thrift store bikes. Paid the full asking price of $550 without even haggling. Very nice shape - well ridden and well maintained. Just some very minor paint chipping. Appears to be a 1996, judging by the group set.



Is that all the Primato is worth these days?


.


----------



## velodog

redisfastest said:


> I found this pretty Primato, just my size, hanging from the ceiling of a 2nd hand sporting goods consignment store among some typical thrift store bikes. Paid the full asking price of $550 without even haggling. Very nice shape - well ridden and well maintained. Just some very minor paint chipping. Appears to be a 1996, judging by the group set.
> 
> Lots of snow here now so livingroom pics will have to suffice. First post here so I hope the images load OK.


Dude, that's quite a bike you got there, and quite a deal.


----------



## splack

*De Rosa Avant*

*Here's my 2011 Avant had the DeRosa over a 13 months now and still enjoy riding bike very much indeed, added record crank plus some 50mm rim wheels.*


View attachment 275413
View attachment 275414


----------



## sante pollastri

splack said:


> *Here's my 2011 Avant over a 13 months now and still enjoy riding bike, added record crank plus some 50mm rim wheels.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 275413
> View attachment 275414


simply beatiful!


----------



## splack

thanks


----------



## primov8

That Avant build looks really good. De Rosa + Campagnolo is just the perfect mix.


----------



## splack

Campagnolo is the only way..


----------



## Fred 853

*2013 De Rosa Nuovo Classico in London Green Color*



















DSC_0326 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

In building my bike, a 46/30T Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset (SUGINO) was mounted on a new De Rosa Nuovo Classico frame along with a Shimano FD-CX70 cyclocross front derailleur. (Source for the crankset - SUGINO OX801D Compact Plus + Chainwheelset) According to the Shimano web site (Product), the FD-CX70 is designed for use with top gear chain rings of 46-52 teeth and has a maximum capacity of 16 teeth. So, it works fine with the Sugino 46/30T crankset. The FD-CX70 is also fully compatible with current Shimano ST-6700/ST-5700/ST-4600 10-speed road shifters as is the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset. That means that the combination of the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset and the Shimano FD-CX70 front derailleur works well with Ultegra 6700 shifters and the Ultegra RD-6700-A-SS rear derailleur and a 12-30T Shimano cassette. The combination of a 46/30T crankset and a 12-30T cassette gave a reasonable top gear of 100.7 gear inches and a low gear of 26.3 gear inches. That gearing is great for general riding up and down hills by average riders like myself.

An 11-28T cassette could have been substituted in the above build, which would have given a top gear of 109.9 gear inches and a low gear of 28.2 gear inches. For comparison purposes, a standard compact 50/34T crankset with a 12-30T cassette would have given a top gear of 109.5 and a low gear of 29.8 gear inches.


----------



## ultimobici

My eyes!!!

Heresy.


----------



## primov8

timujin said:


> Yeh its annoying as there are so many wheels out there.. even in the campy range, bullets are getting good reviews for sub £1000. over £1000 are the bora, of which the dark label are my fav's aesthetically... i want to stay italian so the fulcrum racing speeds are now on my radar.. either way.. I have to buy soon so the more I can gather in terms of info the better....


I got these for the Merak.

*3T Mercurio 60 LTD
*


----------



## timujin

primov8 said:


> I got these for the Merak.
> 
> *3T Mercurio 60 LTD
> *


lovely!!! let me know how the ride is.. full carbon??

im leaning towards aluminium braking tracks.. so bullet ultra dark label...


----------



## Fred 853

ultimobici said:


> My eyes!!!
> 
> Heresy.



Not to worry, it has Campy skewers!!


----------



## primov8

timujin said:


> lovely!!! let me know how the ride is.. full carbon??
> 
> im leaning towards aluminium braking tracks.. so bullet ultra dark label...


Yes, full carbon tubulars, 3T's specific hubs and Sapim Cx-ray straight pull spokes.











Unfortunately, I couldn't try out the new wheels. I use Recon 11 speed cassettes and because of their specific construction, it wouldn't fit onto 3T's "multi-sys", "universal" freehub. I ended up having to order a chorus 11 cassette.


----------



## ROVALROD

Excellent ride, 3 year old but as new, a Sunday ride
View attachment 278810


----------



## ROVALROD

HI Jason,
You won't be disappointed that I can guarantee.
All the best
Rod


----------



## brewster

MoPho said:


> Is that all the Primato is worth these days?
> 
> .


Yes, to some store owner who doesn't know what they are looking at. That is a killer deal. You could easily double or triple your investment if you were to flip it. However, I would never do that. Put some proper tires and pedals and ride it with pride. The XA stem is a nice touch. 

On a side note, it's a good thing they thought enough to put a helpful directional arrow on the saddle. I've always been confused as to which direction to sit.


----------



## redisfastest

Well, I did freshen it up a bit. New tires, saddle, bar wrap, cables, other minor bits, and found correct Record pedals in great shape on ebay. From what I've learned, it originally came equipped with Campy Moskva semi-aero rims. The Mavics are fine rims and I'll keep 'em for now but I'm on the prowl for Campy Moskva or Mexico rims. I do "ride it with pride" and beautiful women throw underwear at me when I ride by (oh sure, it sounds like a good thing 'til you get a thong caught on your crank.)

re the original saddle: The arrow is a bit odd but maybe they thought it fit into the rider's crotch better than a De Rosa heart. A member of another forum said that the saddle is pretty unique and indicates that this bike may have been a Saab team bike from the mid 1990s. I'd like to believe that.

re the store owner: I'm pretty sure that they knew what they had - they said it had been in the store a while and they would miss it. I didn't want to feel too guilty so I paid full asking price (but still made a quick getaway.)

Posted these pics on other forums but here they are:

View attachment 282227
View attachment 282228
View attachment 282229
View attachment 282230
View attachment 282231
View attachment 282232


----------



## redisfastest

Looks like I can't post pics. I'll try another way.


----------



## mriddle

Nice work, looks fantastic! 
I hope you like you're Primato as much as I like mine, they are a wonderful ride.
I wish I had the chrome lugs...enjoy.


----------



## redisfastest

mriddle said:


> Nice work, looks fantastic!
> I hope you like you're Primato as much as I like mine, they are a wonderful ride.
> I wish I had the chrome lugs...enjoy.


Thanks. These truly are special bikes. The frame and components are so well integrated and merge into something that is greater than the sum of the parts. 

Columbus steel + De Rosa goodness + Campagnolo Record = Magic 

For me, it's a perfect ride and I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## destro303

*I rescued a De Rosa from an abusive owner.*


Hi all, Someone took a can of white spray paint to a De Rosa Giro d' Italia ( I think that is the model) The person said that it use to be Blue that faded to silver.
I would like to find someone that can restore it, hopefully in Colorado. Any Suggestions?
Also, if anyone can identify the model and year, that would be awesome!
 View attachment 284293
View attachment 284294
View attachment 284295
View attachment 284296
View attachment 284297
View attachment 284298
View attachment 284299
View attachment 284300
View attachment 284301
View attachment 284302
View attachment 284303


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Blue fading to silver may be one of the 90s team bikes.
It looks in very good condition. Love those De Rosa diamond chainstays.


----------



## destro303

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Blue fading to silver may be one of the 90s team bikes.
> It looks in very good condition. Love those De Rosa diamond chainstays.


Thanks a lot for the reply. I have been looking at pictures and it looks a lot like the Giro d'Italia. I was looking for a serial number and have only found "De Rosa" stamped in the the rear chain stay and on the bottom of the cranks. I was looking for a letter number combination, but have not found it yet. 

Do you know of a shop that could strip it down and paint it back up to the original colors?


----------



## velodog

destro303 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. I have been looking at pictures and it looks a lot like the Giro d'Italia. I was looking for a serial number and have only found "De Rosa" stamped in the the rear chain stay and on the bottom of the cranks. I was looking for a letter number combination, but have not found it yet.
> 
> Do you know of a shop that could strip it down and paint it back up to the original colors?


I don't think that you will find a serial number on the frame unless DeRosa shipped it as a complete bike. I may be mistaken but it has been my understanding that complete bikes were serial numbered while a frame/fork was shipped without a serial number.

But I don't remember where this info came from so it could be wrong. I do know that I have two DeRosa's, both from the mid-eighties, that I bought new as frame sets and neither one has a serial number.


----------



## primov8

destro303 said:


> Do you know of a shop that could strip it down and paint it back up to the original colors?


I had my Ridley Noah Pro custom painted by Jack Kane @ Our Bikes have Stories. Custom Bicycle Painting. Bicycles by Jack Kane. The paint job exceeded my expectations but their customer service was simply outstanding. Going over every little detail, constant updates, and having it delivered at the projected date made this experience worth every penny.


----------



## enac

primov8 said:


> I had my Ridley Noah Pro custom painted by Jack Kane @ Our Bikes have Stories. Custom Bicycle Painting. Bicycles by Jack Kane. The paint job exceeded my expectations but their customer service was simply outstanding. Going over every little detail, constant updates, and having it delivered at the projected date made this experience worth every penny.


How much did the paint job from Jack Kane cost?


----------



## primov8

enac said:


> How much did the paint job from Jack Kane cost?


The paint job itself was close to $1k. I had chosen multiple colors and because the pink paint was mixed with pearl to give it extra luster, to make the color really stand out.


----------



## primov8

Goodbye Chorus 11, and back on the road with SR11-EPS, Enduro AC bb30 kit, and a Rotor 3D+/Praxis crankset.


----------



## nb2269

*Stolen De Rosa SL with Campagnolo Chorus*

Joined this forum in my continuing search for my bike, stolen from my garage late last summer. Sorry for changing the topic. If you see it or hear of it please drop me a note.

Purchased new from La Bicycletta on Broadway in Vancouver in 1988
Stolen from my garage on Balsam between 5th & 6th, late August or early September 2012


De Rosa 56cm frame made with Columbus SL tubing
pearl white with dark blue, medium blue, and light blue trim stipes and red heart on head tube
chrome plated forks and chain stays (fork plating has started blistering and peeling)
sloping fork crown with recessed hearts in crown casting
chain peg missing from bottom inside right seat stay (factory omission)
paint rubbed off inside of left chain stay from tire rubbing when wheel was knocked askew during a hard ride


Campagnolo Chorus (classic) group set for most components
Campagnolo Croce d'Aune front and rear derailleurs
Campagnolo Chorus Monoplanar brake calipers
Campagnolo Chorus Profit clipless pedals
Campagnolo Chorus crank set (42-53 chain rings)
Regina America 6-speed freewheel (13-14-15-17-19-21 sprockets) with light weight chain (hollow link rivets)
Campagnolo Chorus hubs
Mavic clincher rims anodized blue with machined braking surfaces
Alpina aero-section spokes (small A embossed onto each spoke head)
Michelin tires and tubes fitted when stolen (both tubes have patches)


Selle San Marco Rolls white leather saddle
white handle bar tap wrapped around hidden brake cables
white brake lever hoods
friction shift levers mounted on down tube


Vetta wire less cyclocomputer was removed to change the battery and is still in my possession
Vetta wheel speed sensor was still secured to right fork leg when bike was stolen
Vetta computer mount was still secured to right handle bar when bike was stolen


View photos here:
1988 De Rosa SL Photos by Arion369 | Photobucket


----------



## velodog

nb2269 said:


> Joined this forum in my continuing search for my bike, stolen from my garage late last summer. Sorry for changing the topic. If you see it or hear of it please drop me a note.
> 
> Purchased new from La Bicycletta on Broadway in Vancouver in 1988
> Stolen from my garage on Balsam between 5th & 6th, late August or early September 2012
> 
> 
> De Rosa 56cm frame made with Columbus SL tubing
> pearl white with dark blue, medium blue, and light blue trim stipes and red heart on head tube
> chrome plated forks and chain stays (fork plating has started blistering and peeling)
> sloping fork crown with recessed hearts in crown casting
> chain peg missing from bottom inside right seat stay (factory omission)
> paint rubbed off inside of left chain stay from tire rubbing when wheel was knocked askew during a hard ride
> 
> 
> Campagnolo Chorus (classic) group set for most components
> Campagnolo Croce d'Aune front and rear derailleurs
> Campagnolo Chorus Monoplanar brake calipers
> Campagnolo Chorus Profit clipless pedals
> Campagnolo Chorus crank set (42-53 chain rings)
> Regina America 6-speed freewheel (13-14-15-17-19-21 sprockets) with light weight chain (hollow link rivets)
> Campagnolo Chorus hubs
> Mavic clincher rims anodized blue with machined braking surfaces
> Alpina aero-section spokes (small A embossed onto each spoke head)
> Michelin tires and tubes fitted when stolen (both tubes have patches)
> 
> 
> Selle San Marco Rolls white leather saddle
> white handle bar tap wrapped around hidden brake cables
> white brake lever hoods
> friction shift levers mounted on down tube
> 
> 
> Vetta wire less cyclocomputer was removed to change the battery and is still in my possession
> Vetta wheel speed sensor was still secured to right fork leg when bike was stolen
> Vetta computer mount was still secured to right handle bar when bike was stolen
> 
> 
> View photos here:
> 1988 De Rosa SL Photos by Arion369 | Photobucket


Dude, that hadda hurt. Hope it was covered by insurance. Another one wouldn't have the 23yrs of memories but it'd be something.


----------



## nb2269

Insurance would cover it, but the resulting increase in premiums makes a claim prohibitive. Bicycle theft has become an epidemic in Vancouver, hence the insurance policies.


----------



## velodog

nb2269 said:


> Insurance would cover it, but the resulting increase in premiums makes a claim prohibitive. Bicycle theft has become an epidemic in Vancouver, hence the insurance policies.


Enough with the garage, find room in the house from now on.


----------



## aurora

Great looking Merak. What bars are those?


----------



## primov8

aurora said:


> Great looking Merak. What bars are those?


Thanks. Its a 3T Rotundo Pro.


----------



## andesman




----------



## mriddle

*Really Nice!*



andesman said:


> View attachment 286781


Is that a 55 or 56?


----------



## Campy_rec10

View attachment 287075


----------



## mikeleh

*AW: Post your De Rosa here!*

king3


----------



## mikeleh

*AW: Post your De Rosa here!*

Record 11speed
Wheelset Acros Ahub with Kinlin rim
Veloflex master tyres


----------



## primov8

^^^ The gum walls provides the perfect contrast on this great looking build.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Yeah that is a nice looking build. So nice to see wheels without stupid logos all over them!


----------



## kalverj

*Size Merak*

What size is this frame? Like to hear from you.





primov8 said:


> Yes, full carbon tubulars, 3T's specific hubs and Sapim Cx-ray straight pull spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn't try out the new wheels. I use Recon 11 speed cassettes and because of their specific construction, it wouldn't fit onto 3T's "multi-sys", "universal" freehub. I ended up having to order a chorus 11 cassette.


----------



## primov8

kalverj said:


> What size is this frame? Like to hear from you.


Its a 57.


----------



## mikeleh

*AW: Post your De Rosa here!*

pimped my ride...


----------



## primov8

mikeleh said:


> pimped my ride...


Subtle changes but I actually like the white saddle/tape combo. Well done.


----------



## primov8

OT Comp One crankset, KMC DLC-black 11 sp chain, Veloflex Masters. Dialed in the shifters on a 20 mile loop, just have to finish wrapping up the Tornova Pro later today.


----------



## velodog

primov8 said:


> OT Comp One crankset, KMC DLC-black 11 sp chain, Veloflex Masters. Dialed in the shifters on a 20 mile loop, just have to finish wrapping up the Tornova Pro later today.


Tape choice?

Amazon.com: Fizik Superlight Bicycle Handlebar Tape, Apple Green: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## primov8

velodog said:


> Tape choice?
> 
> Amazon.com: Fizik Superlight Bicycle Handlebar Tape, Apple Green: Sports & Outdoors


:thumbsup: Yes sir. Same exact one I had on the Rotundo handlebar. Just the right shade of green.


----------



## willstylez

*My newly acquired 1992 (I think) Nuovo Classico....*

...via Craigslist! I did put the Deda seatpost & Selle Italia Flight on it, as the Campy seatpost was a tad too short and the saddle (not the original Flight, but a Turbo) was not my cup of tea. Will be lacing up some new hoops (H+Sons TB14) within the months time.


----------



## jp8989

King3-Campy Chorus-Ksyrium SL


----------



## nasz

My lucky 888...


----------



## INDECS

Finally built up this lovely frame (bought over 4 years ago! ) and I love the result:

1993 De Rosa Primato Columbus EL-OS "Smeraldo"
1994 Campagnolo Record full groupset
Campagnolo Shamal clincher wheelset
Veloflex Pave clinchers
Campagnolo Chorus titanium seatpost (ca. 2002)
SQ Lab 611 saddle
Cinello Grammo titanium stem
Cinello TopErgo 64 handlebars
Fizik microtex tape
King Iris stainless cages
Look Keo carbon pedals
KMC X8.99 chain


----------



## vipergts

My DeRosa Protos Gran Fondo New York Edition

Perfect day for hill repeats. by Prodigy83, on Flickr

Pink Street Training Camp by Prodigy83, on Flickr

Untitled by Prodigy83, on Flickr


----------



## quikrick1

*Neo Primato*

I just picked up this frame a few weeks ago. 2003/4 Neo Primato in Molteni Orange. Don't laugh at the Colnago stem, It's temporary! I'm still not finished. Needs bar tape and I'm not real fond of that saddle.


----------



## robt57

YUM! [Have to enter more text to post]




quikrick1 said:


> I just picked up this frame a few weeks ago. 2003/4 Neo Primato in Molteni Orange. Don't laugh at the Colnago stem, It's temporary! I'm still not finished. Needs bar tape and I'm not real fond of that saddle.


----------



## slebo3213

De Rosa Casanova


----------



## quikrick1

*SWEET Casanova*


----------



## quikrick1

Ok, Better for me saddle. Bar tape. Cool "Profil Cobra" water bottle. Yeah, This baby is smooth.


----------



## John Cyr

View attachment 304687


For Sale. (unfortunately)


----------



## Ride-Fly

quikrick1 said:


> Ok, Better for me saddle. Bar tape. Cool "Profil Cobra" water bottle. Yeah, This baby is smooth.


hey QR1, that's a sweet Molteni NP!!! I haven't been on RBR much lately, so I gotta ask, when did you get this? A De Rosa is still my next road bike (either an NP, Primato, or Titanio). 

I saw a bike similar to yours on ebay awhile back. You weren't the lucky dog that won this on the bay, were you? 

Iirc, you had that black marbled Tommasini Tecno that had the crack in the BB area. Still got that baby? How do you like/compare the Tecno, Master, and the Neo P with each other? I rode my burgundy Tecno today and I loved it. But I still need a Master, and a Primato (Neo or orig) someday.


----------



## Ride-Fly

John Cyr said:


> View attachment 304687
> 
> 
> For Sale. (unfortunately)


picture didn't post. What ya gots? 😉


----------



## quikrick1

Hey -Fly, 
Yeah, I'm pretty sure that it's the one you saw on ebay, It was late December 2014. I was watching it and it went around about three times and he kept lowering his price each time and like the frugal guy that I am... I pounced when it hit what I consider a reasonable price! Even getting shipped from Europe (Switzerland) to California, I believe it was a steal. EXCELLENT condition for about an 11 year old frame, very low mileage. 
AND Yeah, the Tommasini is hanging in there, strong as ever. Just rode her yesterday after work.
Currently the NP feels the best, and it's the lightest!


----------



## Fredrico

*1984 DeRosa Professional*

This is my true love, as many times as I've crashed on it, I have busted bones, but that bike just keeps right on going. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgre_6163

2013 De Rosa Merak


----------



## Fredrico

Nice! Electronic shifting! 

Hey, where are the water bottle cages? This is a century bike, not a short distance puddle jumper! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgre_6163

Fredrico said:


> Nice! Electronic shifting!
> Hey, where are the water bottle cages? This is a century bike, not a short distance puddle jumper! :thumbsup:


Sorted, The shot was taken on my first trial ride. 2 x cages added since


----------



## Maverick

My first De Rosa


----------



## mriddle

Very nicely done! Classic.
Better get another bottle cage, you'll be going on some long rides...


----------



## Fredrico

Looks like those titanium DeRosa's Andre Berzin and Team Gewiss won so many races on in the 90s. Even ridden hopped up on EPO, those bikes performed! :yesnod: In fact, it was a happy marriage most other bike makers could not provide.


----------



## quikrick1

A few more shots. I found a really cool saddle... Selle Bassano Excalibur.


----------



## Fredrico

Really nice rig! Those are the Molteni colors aren't they? Same DeRosa Eddy rode at the end of his racing career, the one he imitated in his own line of bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Presta

Just after the first ride. Felt good. Looking forward to get to know this bike a bit better. SRAM eTAP is da bomb, thats for sure.


----------



## tonyt73

My 2013 De Rosa Merak II, full Campagnolo Record groupset, Bora One's (tubs) and a set of Campagnolo Zonda's.


----------



## CoRide59

Mine. Just got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Fredrico

That's the classic bike that gave DeRosa his reputation. Sprightly handling, dampened by the flat fork crown. How do you like the ride? Nice, huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## CoRide59

Its a magic carpet! The frame is wonderful, and adding the Open Pave' tires running at 80psi just adds to the magic. Its smooth, quiet, seriously stable, and corners on rails. I've been wanting a De Rosa for many many years, and it was certainly worth the wait.


----------



## Fredrico

CoRide59 said:


> Its a magic carpet! The frame is wonderful, and adding the Open Pave' tires running at 80psi just adds to the magic. Its smooth, quiet, seriously stable, and corners on rails. I've been wanting a De Rosa for many many years, and it was certainly worth the wait.


Yep. The genius of the guy is embodied in that particular frame. Not surprising his current "Primato" is a replica of those frames.


----------



## velodog

That bike is a beauty, enjoy it.


----------



## GoodWine

I posted some pics in the Retro Classic forum but should really post here as well.
Not sure of the exact date but I think it's mid-nineties, hopefully someone can let me know which year.


----------



## Fredrico

GoodWine said:


> I posted some pics in the Retro Classic forum but should really post here as well.
> Not sure of the exact date but I think it's mid-nineties, hopefully someone can let me know which year.
> 
> View attachment 315961


Yep, the 90s was when they went to sloping fork crowns. That stem, wheels, drive train, are 90s era. The exact year probably doesn't matter. DeRosa found the geometries that worked for them and made only minor changes, mostly stylistic. Nice rig.


----------



## GoodWine

Couldn't resist the temptation to buy another De Rosa frame, so here's my stable of Italian Stallions.


----------



## MoPho

GoodWine said:


> Couldn't resist the temptation to buy another De Rosa frame, so here's my stable of Italian Stallions.


What kind of money is are the Primato frames worth these days? I keep flirting with selling mine, which is identical to the red one but smaller 



.


----------



## GoodWine

I've seen De Rosa frames in good condition selling for between £500-£700.

They're few and far between so seem to make good money when they do crop up on ebay.


----------



## Camatas

velodog said:


> That bike is a beauty, enjoy it.


Most bikes, if not all of them, are true beauties in this thread.
Congratulations.

This is my first post. And this is my 2013 Merak II Evo in the Pyrenees French-Spanish border. Already accomplished together one "Quebrantahuesos" and one "Treparriscos". Both races of at-least-once-in-a-lifetime category.


----------



## Camatas

Most bikes, if not all of them, are true beauties in this thread.
Congratulations.

This is my first post. And this is my 2013 Merak II Evo in the Pyrenees French-Spanish border. Already accomplished together one "Quebrantahuesos" and one "Treparriscos". Both races of at-least-once-in-a-lifetime category.


----------



## Ride-Fly

My Primato EL OS that I picked up last year. Sadly, I don't have a lot of saddle time on it.


----------



## HAPPYBIKE

I also have a pearl 35th anniversary edition with the pantographed Delta brakes, stem, and complete C record grupo. That bike will probably only be sold by when I die. Lorrie


----------



## hschell

My De Rosa SK Pininfarina Luxury Edition 
DSC_3801_20171014_16381_609 by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
De Rosa SK Pininfarina Luxury Edition by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
De Rosa SK Pininfarina by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
De Rosa SK Pininfarina by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
DSC_3782_20171014_16362_612 by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
De Rosa SK Pininfarina Luxury Edition by Holger Scheller, on Flickr


----------



## plag

Beautiful color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Lucas

Here is my new baby. I bought the frame in pretty poor condition to build up as an everyday ride because I still haven't recovered from watching some numbnut tip my new Battaglin over at a coffee stop. bult with a secod hand Chorus 11 speed gruppo and a bunch of bits sitting in cupboards in my garage - Richey bar/stem, Deda seat post, tatty Fizik saddle and a fairly worn set of Fulcrum Racing Zeros. tips the scales at about 18kg and rides beautifully. 

The only problem I have is I have no idea what model or year the frame is. Has a paint scheme like a Casanova, but no name stickers. Has external rear brake cable whilst the Casanova had internal. Tubing is Columbus Genius vs Casanova being Columbus Brain. interestingly, also only has one set of bosses for bidon cage. Whatever it is, I like it and she is my favorite ride, but if anyone can shed some light on the model I would be most grateful.

Near Rotorua in New Zealand








In Perth, Western Australia








At home also in Perth with the rest of my Italian family


----------



## Fredrico

Beautiful bike in a beautiful place! I bet it climbs like a bandit with those gears. :thumbsup:

I lost contact with the yearly model changes 10 years ago, but would guess this one was made somewhere between 1995 and 2015. Genius was an earlier favorite before Brain tubing--I think. So that would be maybe early '00s.

The fully sloping fork crown, chromed fork at the bottom, chromed chain stay--classic robust DeRosa, but making its own stylistic statement.  Put light 28C tires on it> gravel bike. Very nice set-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt Lucas

Fredrico said:


> Beautiful bike in a beautiful place! I bet it climbs like a bandit with those gears. :thumbsup:
> 
> I lost contact with the yearly model changes 10 years ago, but would guess this one was made somewhere between 1995 and 2015. Genius was an earlier favorite before Brain tubing--I think. So that would be maybe early '00s.
> 
> The fully sloping fork crown, chromed fork at the bottom, chromed chain stay--classic robust DeRosa, but making its own stylistic statement.  Put light 28C tires on it> gravel bike. Very nice set-up! :thumbsup:


Thanks.  It does upset me when I see how shabby the paint work really is. She has not been treasured as she should have been. Anyway, she is getting plenty of loving now. I am torn between a respray and just accepting the patina of her hard former life.
I am sure it would climb very well with a bigger engine on board. I really need a compact chainset when the road tilts upward though. At the moment I have a full 53 tooth chainset and 12-27 cassette fitted which is great for the flat lands where I live, but I was just about OK on the few hills I rode in NZ.


----------



## Fredrico

Matt Lucas said:


> Thanks.  It does upset me when I see how shabby the paint work really is. She has not been treasured as she should have been. Anyway, she is getting plenty of loving now. I am torn between a respray and just accepting the patina of her hard former life.
> I am sure it would climb very well with a bigger engine on board. I really need a compact chainset when the road tilts upward though. At the moment I have a full 53 tooth chainset and 12-27 cassette fitted which is great for the flat lands where I live, but I was just about OK on the few hills I rode in NZ.


Surprised to read your finding on the paint work. The Italians had a terrible reputation for lousy paint up until the mid-80s. They didn't put on enough coats to protect from abrasions. The paint would crack. And only one coat of clear over the decals, so you could see the decal seam and they'd partially peel off. The pros changed bikes every year, so they didn't care. 

The burgeoning American market pretty much drove the Italians to add some paint and clear coat that would last a lifetime. The '84 "Professional" pictured above has so much clear coat, there's no seam around the decals. The Columbus SL sticker is half peeled off from being clipped in the stand, but the paint underneath is flawless. Several abrasions on the non-chromed left chain stay show a nice thick white primer. Never had a problem with rust anywhere except the brake cable braze ons along the top tube from sweat.

Do you suppose a nice swabbing with auto detailer might brighten up the frame? Or did DeRosa return to the old ways? 

Have to agree, lower gearing would be preferable for rider pushing into the 60s. 50/34 and 13-28 would be just fine climbing out of the Potomac River valley in the Washington area. Such a great climbing bike! Inspires confidence in every stroke. Every time I think, "Oh sh!t! I'm screwed!!" The voice of Ugo comes forth like a soliloquy in a Verdi opera, "You'll make it, my son! Don't worry. :hand:"


----------



## Matt Lucas

Fredrico said:


> Surprised to read your finding on the paint work. The Italians had a terrible reputation for lousy paint up until the mid-80s.


The actual paint work is fine. The only decal is the Columbus Genius one. All other lettering is all painted on. I suspect she has had a few encounters with other objects. Worst damage is a big scrape about 8" long down the non-drive chain stay along the outer ridge of the diamond shape and the top tube where I suspect it has been carried on a car rack and the brake cable has rubbed a fair bit away down to bare metal. There are the usual chips and scrapes to add to those and no rust visible externally, although I get a few dribbles of rusty muck after a wet ride so inside might need a dose of something to stop that.



Fredrico said:


> Do you suppose a nice swabbing with auto detailer might brighten up the frame? Or did DeRosa return to the old ways?


I did give it a good cut and polish and then a wax when I first got the frame. The good paint appreciated it and a few minor blemishes were improved, but the bad stuff is down to the chrome and won't be coming back without some more paint sadly. I do have a tame auto spray painter who does bikes on the side. Really good quality work on everything from Specialized McLarens down to kids' balance bikes.




Fredrico said:


> "You'll make it, my son! Don't worry.





Fredrico said:


> :hand:
> "



  The intent is similar to what I might think to myself at times, but the choice of words is slightly different! mine would be interspersed with some choice Australian vernacular. :blush2:​​<strike></strike><strike></strike><strike></strike>


----------



## birald21

De Rosa Dual 2004, Ultegra .
Купил без колес, со временем колеса поставил. Ещё определяюсь какие оставлю.
Weight with wheelset citec 3000 aero(ultralight), 8,2 kg


----------



## Fredrico

Ernesto Colnago may be the style leader of Italian aesthetic, but Ugo DeRosa has impeccable Italian flair! I bet it rides as elegantly as it looks!


----------

